# Sagiro's Story Hour: Now That It's Over



## Sagiro

Greetings!

I thought it might be nice to have a fresh thread, where people could post comments, ask questions, and make observations if/when they go back for re-reads.  I can't promise to answer _every_ question, but I'll get to as many as I can.

I imagine there will be some readers who were waiting for me to finish before starting.  You can post about your read-through here, though you obviously may run across spoilers.  

The best way to read the Story Hour is, as always, using *StevenAC*'s excellent .PDFs.  

Sagiro's Collected Story Hour

Thanks for reading, as always!

-Sagiro


----------



## Everett

It seems like a really banal question to start the thread off with after that lovely ending, but... I still have no idea who channeled "what makes dead," or what they channeled.


----------



## Sagiro

Everett said:


> It seems like a really banal question to start the thread off with after that lovely ending, but... I still have no idea who channeled "what makes dead," or what they channeled.




Belshikun was "what makes [the Adversary] dead."  And Aravis was the channel by which Belshikun was able to bypass the Iron Barrier.


----------



## Redwald

Thank you for the many years of work and for sharing your and your players' story with us, Sagiro.

Your Story Hour was one of a very few things that got me back into gaming.

...though I have now spent many more years following your Story Hour than I spent away from gaming in the first place.

You have constructed a monument, sir, and it honors our little pastime immeasurably.


----------



## coyote6

Did the survivors ever get out of the Underdark?


----------



## Quartz

It would be very interesting to see the character sheets.


----------



## LightPhoenix

Did any of the players come up with epilogues?  Or was it left as is?


----------



## Sagiro

To answer recent questions:  no, the players did not come up with epilogues.  We preferred to leave the game in a bittersweet state of ambiguity.  As such, I also cannot tell you if the characters every escaped the Underdark.  There's Belshikun's implication that Aravis survives long enough to create the Crosser's Maze and become the God of Knowledge (not necessarily in that order), but I don't think that implies anything definitive about the fate of the others.

I don't know if anyone saved their character sheets after the game ended. If any of my players are reading this, feel free to post them if you have them!


----------



## Sagiro

Redwald said:


> Thank you for the many years of work and for sharing your and your players' story with us, Sagiro.
> 
> Your Story Hour was one of a very few things that got me back into gaming.
> 
> ...though I have now spent many more years following your Story Hour than I spent away from gaming in the first place.
> 
> You have constructed a monument, sir, and it honors our little pastime immeasurably.




Thank you, *Redwald*.  It has been my pleasure to write it, and I'm glad you enjoyed it so much.


----------



## Everett

Come to think of it, I was curious about Kay's words in the tunnel -- that she was with "other yous" that kept dying.  There wasn't any time to discuss it, but clearly that could be a whole novel in itself.  Is there any more that can be unpacked about that?

Seeing Kay's character sheet, especially, would be fascinating -- to see where her class stats "would" have ended up had she stayed in the game.


----------



## Sagiro

Everett said:


> Come to think of it, I was curious about Kay's words in the tunnel -- that she was with "other yous" that kept dying.  There wasn't any time to discuss it, but clearly that could be a whole novel in itself.  Is there any more that can be unpacked about that?




Nah, that was mostly just flavor text.  Kay kept slipping between parallel worlds, parallel Het Branois, joining alternate-realities in which the Company failed at their quest, before the multiverse grew tired of her shenanigans and dumped her into that holding-cell pocket dimension.  But that's as much thought as I ever gave it.



> Seeing Kay's character sheet, especially, would be fascinating -- to see where her class stats "would" have ended up had she stayed in the game.




I whipped up a very rough-n-ready character sheet for Kay's player to use in the last battle.  With everything else I had to prepare, I didn't try to hew too closely to how I thought her character sheet would have naturally evolved. Also, Kay's player hadn't played D&D in many years by that point, and I wanted to keep it relatively simple. 

Here's what I gave her:

*Kay, 18th level Ranger*
*Hit Dice:* 18d8+90 (179 hp)
*Initiative:* +12 (+6 Dex, +4 Improved Init, +2 Quick Charm)
*Speed:* 35’
*Armor Class:* 33 (+6 dex, +5 deflection, +7 Armor, +5 natural armor)
*Attack:* +30/+25/+20/+15 w/Flaming Longsword.  +30/+25/+20 w/Spelldrain Shortsword
*Damage:*  Longsword: 1d8+10+1d6 fire; Shortsword 1d6+10

*Saves:* Fort +20, Ref +22, Will+13

*Abilities:* Str 20, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 10, Wis 16 Cha 12

*Leather Armor of Free Movement, +5. *  (Freedom of Movement always on)
*Shield +4, Resist Acid 20 * 
*Flaming Longsword +5 *(Main hand weapon)
*Spelldrain Shortsword +4 *(Off-hand weapon) – Strips one spell on a critical (19-20)

*Oa Lyanna:*
*1/day:  Yrimpa Whirlwind.*  18d6 to all adjacent creatures, 3d6 damage to self.   Creatures so struck make a DC 30 Fort Save or are staggered for 1 round (can move or attack but not both, no full attacks)

*2/day:  Chain Lightning.*  20d6 to main target, 10d6 to secondary targets.  Reflex Save DC 28.

*3/day:  Air Shield. * As a move action, creates a shield of wind around you or an ally within 30’.  Until the start of your next turn, the subject gets a +4 unnamed bonus to AC.

*At Will:*  You and Oa Lyanna fly at will; in this battle, 12 miles underground, you’ll have speed 40’ when you fly, and you have to land on the ground at the end of each round.


----------



## Everett

Ah.  Interesting.

It's not something that is really an oversight, because -- nature of storytelling vs. nature of interactive gaming, and Morningstar's player just didn't choose to manifest it, but through the whole Adversary battle -- until she died -- I was waiting for Morningstar to assume the visage of Ell's Shadow again.  The fight just seems a little incomplete without it; her initial assumption of it is arguably the most dramatic character-driven moment in the whole campaign (Octesian is arguably the most dramatic battle in the whole campaign), and of all the PCs, she most clearly fills the role of a classical hero.  In a novel, the casting of Ell's Shadow against the Adversary would be the moment that everyone's been waiting for the whole time.


----------



## RangerWickett

I'm quite curious how the wordcount of the whole storyhour stacks up against, say, the Wheel of Time series.


----------



## Everett

RangerWickett said:


> I'm quite curious how the wordcount of the whole storyhour stacks up against, say, the Wheel of Time series.




Not really the same ballpark.


Lord of the Rings - J. R. R. Tolkien 

The Fellowship of the Ring: 187k
The Two Towers: 155k
The Return of the King: 131k

Total: 473k

Adventures of Abernathy's Company -- about twice that.  Though I don't know if StevenAC is including EnWorld commentary in the word count.


Wheel of Time - Robert Jordan

The Eye of the World: 305k
The Great Hunt: 267k
The Dragon Reborn: 251k
The Shadow Rising: 393k
The Fires of Heaven: 354k
Lord of Chaos: 389k
A Crown of Swords: 295k
The Path of Daggers: 226k
Winter's Heart: 238k
Crossroads of Twilight: 271k
Knife of Dreams: 315k

Total: 3M 304k (official count)

With the final book, Wheel of Time passed the 4 million word mark.


----------



## StevenAC

Everett said:


> Adventures of Abernathy's Company -- about twice that.  Though I don't know if StevenAC is including EnWorld commentary in the word count.



No, the 900,000 words figure is just for the story content.  According to Word, the total word count for the Story Hour, including all the text boxes containing the commentary, stands right now at 1,122,054.  (That includes the last chapter, which I'm still working on.)


----------



## SolitonMan

StevenAC said:


> No, the 900,000 words figure is just for the story content.  According to Word, the total word count for the Story Hour, including all the text boxes containing the commentary, stands right now at 1,122,054.  (That includes the last chapter, *which I'm still working on*.)




And I want to thank you for that!    I downloaded the pdfs into my dropbox account maybe two weeks ago or so and started my fourth read through in anticipation of the end of the saga.  Today I finished Part One (the first PDF), and I'm going to dig into Part Two in a bit.  Thanks Mr AC (may I call you Steven?) for your much appreciated effort in making this story hour so accessible for on the fly access!   

And thanks to Sagiro and the entire group of players for so many years of unparalleled entertainment!  Your game epitomizes the best of what I look for in a game.  Though it's been a while since I've sat down at a table to roll some dice and adopt a bad accent to portray a fantastical personality, I continue to look for the opportunity to participate in an experience that could be even a shadow of the tale you all have crafted.  You guys rock!!!


----------



## Everett

StevenAC said:


> No, the 900,000 words figure is just for the story content.  According to Word, the total word count for the Story Hour, including all the text boxes containing the commentary, stands right now at 1,122,054.  (That includes the last chapter, which I'm still working on.)




Can't wait to see the final chapter arranged in all its glory.


----------



## spyscribe

Just wanted to pop in and give you my *humongous* congratulations on getting to the end!


----------



## Piratecat

LightPhoenix said:


> Did any of the players come up with epilogues?  Or was it left as is?




I don't know for sure, but I'm pretty sure that Dranko and Morningstar decided to stay dead and pass on together, hand in hand. Occasionally, Dranko surely gets sick of the afterlife and tries to find some way to haunt a 1st-level adventurer, but that's really more of a hobby.

EDIT: oddly, I just ran across Dranko and Ernie's character sheets. I'll scan them.


----------



## Piratecat

My only regret in that marvelous final fight, other than the sadness of Flicker's vast loneliness: our bound dragon completely went out like a punk. I wish it had an effect on the fight (other than using up an Adversary wish, I suppose!) On the plus side, getting to waggle Meledien's arm at her was _immensely_ satisfying.

If Dranko had to die, this was an excellent place and time to do so.


----------



## Everett

Piratecat said:


> My only regret in that marvelous final fight, other than the sadness of Flicker's vast loneliness




Right -- so Flicker was in love with Yoba?  Where was that alluded to previously?

One day I suppose I may give the whole Story Hour a re-read, but surely not anytime soon...


----------



## Piratecat

Everett said:


> Right -- so Flicker was in love with Yoba?  Where was that alluded to previously?




Most recently, it's what Flicker threatened to stab Dranko about when Flicker was maudlin and Dranko wouldn't stop pestering him about why. It's more obvious in the story hour than it was in-game; I don't think most of the group was aware of it, although Dranko was. Poor little guy.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Liking the idea of this extra thread for remembrances and other questions!

BTW, I've also liked for some time now that the final Story Hour thread starts with a note that Piratecat was worried about long threads on the boards...

Subscribing here for bonus content and DVD extras.


----------



## RangerWickett

All in all, a great campaign, and a great story to read. And I'd love to make a joke about "let us never forget the heroes" (while forgetting to include Dranko in the list), but really I think of him as the main character.


----------



## Everett

Sagiro said:
			
		

> The eleven heroes have been brought to this place and scattered widely about.




Oh yeah -- eleven?  There's thirteen of them.  Fourteen if you count Galdifain (who is not, shall we note, entirely unHobbit-like.) 



			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> And I'd love to make a joke about "let us never forget the heroes" (while forgetting to include Dranko in the list), but really I think of him as the main character.




I agree, but that's more to do with Piratecat's personality than anything about the campaign.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, while it's sad that one of the things that has kept me coming to ENworld regularly over the past few years is done, it was a fantastic story and adventure. Thank you again for writing it up. And yes, I will likely also buy a novelization - because it will be both familiar and new. I also expect Blue Manchu Publishing to become a powerhouse of fantasy novelizations for the future, so get on that. chuckle.

One question from GM to GM, did you start out the campaign knowing that there would be a deep and epic underlying story for what you were doing (even if you didn't know the details or even an outline at the time), or did that grow out of seeing the first few sessions and seeing how your players were interacting with your world?


----------



## Piratecat

RangerWickett said:


> And I'd love to make a joke about "let us never forget the heroes" (while forgetting to include Dranko in the list), but really I think of him as the main character.




Not even close. Dranko is the sarcastic anti-hero who's never even going to be close to the leader, who's appropriately resentful about it, and who skulks around on the sidelines convinced that he's way more amusing and charming than he actually is. .


----------



## RangerWickett

So, like Tyrion?


----------



## Everett

RangerWickett said:


> So, like Tyrion?




No, Tyrion knows exactly amusing he is and how charming he isn't.



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Not even close. Dranko is the sarcastic anti-hero who's never even going to be close to the leader, who's appropriately resentful about it, and who skulks around on the sidelines convinced that he's way more amusing and charming than he actually is.




But Piratecat -- he SEEMS like the main character most of the time, whatever your own perception of him is.  There's probably a number of reasons for that, but that's the impression the Story Hour yields.


----------



## Everett

Oh, hey Sagiro -- I don't think we got a clear answer on the sections of the prophecy that referred to "one" who "loves all" and "one hates one."  My previous guess was that Abernia "loves all", and the only thing I can come up with for the latter is that the Adversary hated Dranko.  Am I on?


----------



## messy

a story hour has been completed? shocking! 

while i'm not sure about purchasing a book, a compiled pdf would definitely be appreciated.  including stat blocks, new magic items and spells, and other campaign information would be even more awesome.


----------



## Sagiro

Everett said:


> Oh, hey Sagiro -- I don't think we got a clear answer on the sections of the prophecy that referred to "one" who "loves all" and "one hates one."  My previous guess was that Abernia "loves all", and the only thing I can come up with for the latter is that the Adversary hated Dranko.  Am I on?




A quick summary of the Prophecy of the Croaking Oracle:


_One brings many, flame’s design.
One does also, all malign.
One trip started, one trip done.
One loves all, and one hates one._

This entire verse is about Peralta and Galdifain.  Peralta "brings many, flame's design" -- referring to Kay, Yoba, Ox et al.  "One does also, all malign" is Galdifain bringing forth summoned monsters -- all malign -- to attack Dranko.

"One trip started, one trip done."  The journey of Peralta's Heroes(tm) had started; Peralta was working on the rituals that would eventually allow her heroes to join the Company.  Galdifain's trip was done at that point. She was already in the Underdark, summoning her monsters to find and accost Dranko.

"One loves all, and one hates one."  Peralta loves the whole Company; the collectively rescued her from Het Branoi.  Galdifain only hates Dranko, him having become the living symbol of her torment.


_Three are bringing, now in place.
Three have won the downward race.
Seven haste, and roll the dice,
Spun by fortune’s sacrifice._

The Three are, obviously, Seven Dark Words, Meledien and Tarsos.  And the Seven are the Company, riding the wave of luck engendered by Corilayna's sacrifice.

_Four are needed, ‘fore the end.
One to take the shell and rend.
One for what is in his head.
One to channel what makes dead._

Kibi, Dranko and Aravis in that order.

_One at last, but not yet known.
One forever dead as stone.
One to drive the spike clean through.
One to die, and hope renew._

Turned out to be Grey Wolf, who sacrificed himself in stabbing the Adversary through the heart with the _Watcher's Kiss_.

_One last journey then to make.
One last prison bar to break.
One last thread of fate to pull.
One last circle to come full._

This refers to the rescue of Abernathy, though one could argue that the "last circle to come full" is Kibi telling Abernathy which heroes he should summon to his tower.


----------



## Tortoise

Sagiro,
Thank you for giving us this view into your incredible campaign. Put me down for some copies of your books. 

I know a number of poor deprived souls that they will make great gifts for, and I of course want copies for me. 

Meanwhile, point me to the Null Shadow info!


----------



## Piratecat

I was there, and I STILL didn't realize what several of those prophecy lines meant. That makes it a darn good prophecy.


----------



## StevenAC

*COMPLETE AT LAST!*

It's with great pleasure that I can announce that the Collected Sagiro's Story Hour is finally complete.  On the site you'll now find the entire story of Abernathy's Company, from their earliest adventures to the final epic battle to save the world.  For the statistically inclined, the final PDFs clock in at a total of 1440 pages and more than 1.125 million words (including all the invaluable commentary from dozens of EN World-ers over the years).

I'd like to thank everyone (most especially, of course, Sagiro himself) who has given me words of appreciation over the years.  It's lovely to know that what started out as an entirely private exercise, intended only for my own enjoyment, has become something that others around the world have found useful too.

It's _possible_ that there may be some supplementary material added to the site later on (maps, character sheets, monster stats, and so on), but I'm not making any promises on that.  It will depend on whether Sagiro can find the time in his busy schedule to engage in campaign archaeology (he _does_ have some novels to write...  ), and on whether such material still exists anyway -- after all, the campaign actually ended nearly three years ago.

For now, though, the story is done.  I really hope you enjoy reading (or re-reading) it, and don't forget to leave comments here.

Steven Cooper.


----------



## Everett

StevenAC said:


> It's with great pleasure that I can announce that the Collected Sagiro's Story Hour is finally complete.  On the site you'll now find the entire story of Abernathy's Company, from their earliest adventures to the final epic battle to save the world.  For the statistically inclined, the final PDFs clock in at a total of 1440 pages and more than 1.125 million words (including all the invaluable commentary from dozens of EN World-ers over the years).




Pretty!  And as always, very nice job mixing byplay conversation and one-liners with relevant discussion of gaming and stats.

Thank you, Steven, for a document I'll return to many times in the years to come.


----------



## Kilroy

Thanks again for the wonderful story Sagiro.  I've kept up with it ever since it started, and I'm rereading it now that it's done.  The prophecy of the eyes is beautifully recursed.

FOR THE FUTURE IS CARVED IN DIAMOND, THAT NONE MAY ERASE OR CHANGE.

NO. THE FUTURE IS WRITTEN ON WATER, AND WE ARE ALL ITS AUTHORS.

...

Abernathy reaches out a finger, and in the changeable sea he traces the word “forever.” It is quickly erased, as are all things written upon water.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer

Fabulous ending and the best campaign ever, other than the incomplete one which someone abandoned writing about.  Thank you for inspiring me to continue GMing over the last....has it been 15 years? longer?

Questions:
1. What would have been the plot arc for the former PCs (i.e., Tor) that left the game?
2. How did some of the early choices (Venifact Colossus, Not pursuing the Sharsun) impact the plot lines?
3. What were the most surprising PC choices in game that you had to adjust to, outside of spell use?

Thank you again for all your time and effort. I am astounded by the amount of effort all this took, and your dedication to the craft.


----------



## Brainwatch

_He knew he should feel joy, elation, triumph, but he did not. The heroes had won. Most had survived, the Adversary lay dead, the world was safe (for now). But all he felt was dread. The story was over, his heart was sunk, his soul filled with dread.

"Whatever shall I read now?"  he silently asked the wind._


----------



## Sagiro

Waylander the Slayer said:


> Fabulous ending and the best campaign ever, other than the incomplete one which someone abandoned writing about.  Thank you for inspiring me to continue GMing over the last....has it been 15 years? longer?
> 
> Questions:
> 1. What would have been the plot arc for the former PCs (i.e., Tor) that left the game?




I hadn't filled in all of the details, but had Tor not left, his connection with the Delfirians would have figured more prominently in the main plot.  For Mrs. Horn, I think I planned to make her missing husband more of an important plot element. Ditto Kay and the Yrimpa.



> 2. How did some of the early choices (Venifact Colossus, Not pursuing the Sharsun) impact the plot lines?




That kind of question is very difficult to answer, because I never had to make those choices.  In many cases where the party seemingly had a free-will choice between two options, I usually could read my players well enough to spend more time planning the choice they ended up making.   So, I didn't spend a lot of time worrying about what would have happened had they let the Ventifact Colossus live and start a giant turtle rampage around the kingdom.  As for the Sharshun, I would have had to move them up the timeline, but I don't know that it would have affected the Grand Plot Arc(tm) too severely.




> 3. What were the most surprising PC choices in game that you had to adjust to, outside of spell use?




I recall that the main instances of this came with sub-plots the party chose NOT to pursue.  I may have mentioned this, but I had an entire political adventure loosely mapped out, regarding the dissolution of the Guild of Chains and the push-back the party would receive from connected noble houses in Djaw.  I also thought they'd try to track down the skeletal army they knew was stomping around Kivia, and had an adventure sketched out for that, but the Company never pursued either of those.  Because those adventures never materialized, instead I brought back the enslaved-dwarf plot as a sidelight to the confrontation with Azhant the Ancient, and re-used the skeletal army when they were eventually used by the Black Circle to assault the Skysteel Hole.




> Thank you again for all your time and effort. I am astounded by the amount of effort all this took, and your dedication to the craft.




And I appreciate you taking the time to read everything!


----------



## SoEgern

Hi Sagiro

Thanks man, great ride! Just needed to say that

SoEgern


----------



## Sagiro

SoEgern said:


> Hi Sagiro
> 
> Thanks man, great ride! Just needed to say that
> 
> SoEgern




And you made your first and only post to say it, which I appreciate.  Thanks!


----------



## Fimmtiu

I just finished reading the finished Story Hour, and it's a very bittersweet thing. I've been reading (and re-reading) this story in its incomplete state for over a decade now, and it's been an endless font of inspiration for my own game and a fantastic story in its own right. Now it's over, and there won't be any more updates. I'm both happy and nostalgically sad.

Sagiro, I can't congratulate you enough for getting to the end of such a huge Story Hour. When I start considering how much work you must have put into this story over the years -- the weekly hours of preparation, the actual gameplay, and then all the subsequent write-ups -- my mind boggles. Your dedication to telling this story is really remarkable, and we've all benefited immensely from it. A simple "Thank you!" seems inadequate recompense for that much work over so many years, all for free, but it will have to do -- at least until the books come out! I can say unequivocally that reading your Story Hour has made me a better DM, not just because it's a wealth of material to adapt and borrow from, but because it stretched the boundaries of how awesome I thought a game could be, and gave me a new high bar to aim for.

Major kudos to the players as well, for creating the well-realized and compelling characters that we've gotten to know over all this time. It must have been hard to let them go after so many years of playing them.

And I can't possibly go without thanking StevenAC for his excellent PDFs; I've spent many a commute and trip reading them on my laptop or phone. They're clearly a labour of love, and a big improvement over the forum-reading experience.

I must admit that I was pretty baffled at first by the decision to end the story immediately after the climax, and was really wishing for more of a denouement. But the more I think about it, the more I agree it was a good move, story-wise. Wouldn't mind hearing what the players imagine happened to their characters afterwards, though; Piratecat's already chimed in on that topic, and it was neat to hear how he saw Dranko ending up.


----------



## Kestrel

(I posted this in the other thread and then saw this one)

I've been reading this for years, since I first came here. Thank you Sagiro and Abernathy's Company. I have taken more inspiration from this for my own game than any other source. Whenever I get stuck for ideas or feeling a little burned out, I read a few posts and I'm jazzed to run again. Its a shining example of what a game can be.

Thank you so much for the story.

Brian

(And I will definitely be buying the novels)


----------



## KidCthulhu

*It's like he was a pusher*

I still miss the high Sagiro's game gave me.  I miss Ernie.  I miss Morningstar and Avavis and Kibbe and Grey Wolf and what'shisname.  It's like a family I had and lost.  Damn you Sagiro for being so good!


----------



## Fimmtiu

Also just noticed that "Ivellios" is one of the sample elven names in the D&D 5E Basic Rules PDF. Coincidence, or a clever fan?


----------



## Everett

KidCthulhu said:


> and what'shisname.




hang on -- who?


----------



## andreww

This was a great ending to an amazing story.  I have read and re-read these tales several times over the years and they have never failed to impress.  Everyone involved deserves all the praise heaped on them for it, amazing stuff. 

Is there any chance we could see the stat block for the weakened Adversary?


----------



## Sagiro

andreww said:


> This was a great ending to an amazing story.  I have read and re-read these tales several times over the years and they have never failed to impress.  Everyone involved deserves all the praise heaped on them for it, amazing stuff.
> 
> Is there any chance we could see the stat block for the weakened Adversary?



Glad you enjoyed the story! Here's the stat block you asked for.  Keep in mind that I didn't always play optimally; I figured I could handwave sub-par decision-making on the Adversary's part as a side-effect of his confusion at having been made mortal.

*
The Adversary, Named
Hit Dice: 50d8+750 (1042 hp)
Initiative: +19 (Dex)
Speed: 100’ or Fly 200’ (perfect) or Blink
Armor Class: 44 (+15 dex, -2 size, +10 deflection, +11 profane)
Attack: Black Sword of the Adversary,  +40/+35/+30/+25 melee
Damage: 4d10+30
Space/Reach: 15'/15’
Grapple:  +60
Special Attacks: Spell-like Abilities (see below)

Saves: Fort +35, Ref +35, Will+35

Abilities: Str 50, Dex 40, Con 40, Int 40, Wis 40, Cha 40

Abomination Traits:  SR 28, DR 25/+6, Electricity Resist 20, Immune to: Cold, Petrification, Polymorph, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Poison.  Shakes off enemy spells with a duration on its next turn.  

God’s Reality:  1/round, as a free action, the Adversary may change the state of the combat in some significant way, typically by undoing a negative effect on himself or an ally.

Always Active:  True Seeing, Blindsight, and 1000’ telepathy

Spell-like Abilities, quickened 1/round:  At Will:  superb dispelling, chain fireblood (20d6,10d6)  cone of essence (15d6), disintegrate (40d6) (DC 37)
3/day: miracle, maze.  Cast as a 27th level caster, DC 31+spell level.

*


----------



## Everett

I still wonder what his Name was.  Sagiro, did you give any thought to whether his Name could be translated into something comprehensible to mortals?


----------



## Everett

and another question comes to mind -- since the God's Name can only be known after their death, would the Adversary (if he'd prevailed in the battle and destroyed the party) have died shortly afterwards anyway?  Or would he have lived a natural mortal's lifespan?

And for that matter... who writes the Names on the tombs of the Gods?  Where does _their_ magic come from?  This is seriously meta-territory, of course, but I'd love to hear any insight from Sagiro or the players.


----------



## Sagiro

Everett said:


> and another question comes to mind -- since the God's Name can only be known can only be known after their death, would the Adversary (if he'd prevailed in the battle and destroyed the party) have died shortly afterwards anyway?  Or would he have lived a natural mortal's lifespan?
> 
> And for that matter... who writes the Names on the tombs of the Gods?  Where does _their_ magic come from?  This is seriously meta-territory, of course, but I'd love to hear any insight from Sagiro or the players.




If the Adversary had won the final battle, I think he probably would have figured out a way to regain his lost immortality from Dranko's spirit.  But that's just a guess. As for where the magic of Naslund comes from, I'd say the source is some power older and greater than that of the Adversary or any of the Kivian/Darvin pantheon.


----------



## SolitonMan

Sagiro, is this the best place to keep up with your development of the novels and when & where they'll be available?  Or is there a separate thread for that topic?


----------



## Sagiro

SolitonMan said:


> Sagiro, is this the best place to keep up with your development of the novels and when & where they'll be available?  Or is there a separate thread for that topic?



That's a great question!    I think for now, yes, this is probably the best place for me to post (and you to read) about how the book is going.  Speaking of which:

I'm currently on something like my 5th or 6th revision, though the scope of my changes is shrinking with each pass. I've resigned myself to some structural necessities that have raised some (but not universal) concerns from my Beta readers, and am generally happy with its pacing, characters and story.  It's _quite_ different than the campaign in all sorts of ways -- new and changed characterizations, ordering of plot events, and a thousand little details.  It's still unmistakably a retelling of the story of Abernathy's Company, though.

My current inclination is to self-publish, via Kindle Direct for e-books and CreateSpace for physical print-on-demand.  I have a lot of self-educating to do on that score, but after a great deal of research into both self-publishing and traditional try-to-find-an-agent publishing, it seems like the best way to go. 

For now, I'm waiting on a few more Beta readers to send me their comments, while I tinker and fix stuff I know I want to change/add/remove. I also have an outline for the second book, and have started the earliest chapters of it.  I'll post more to this thread as progress warrants.  

Thanks!


----------



## Sagiro

Hi there!

I'm here soliciting suggestions for the name of the _series_ of books I'm writing.  I'm think I'm good for the names of the individual books, but I need something good for the whole thing.  That way, I can say that (for instance) The Ventifact Colossus is Book One of "The Prophecies of Spira."  That's my front-runner at the moment, since the major plot points of the overall story are largely driven by prophecies and their interpretations.  (Oh, and I'm changing "Abernia" to "Spira" as the name of the world. I like it better.) 

I like "Prophecies of Spira," but I'm wondering if there's not something better out there, lurking in the minds of my creative readers.  

Assume that the general over-plot of the series is the same as that of my Story Hour, even though lots of the details will be different.

Thanks!


----------



## RangerWickett

*I Took My Licks: An Adventurer's Biography, by Dranko Coaltongue*


----------



## Siuis

Sagiro, from my heart, thank you. You and your players have changed the way I think about and approach gaming and fiction.



Sagiro said:


> Glad you enjoyed the story! Here's the stat block you asked for.  Keep in mind that I didn't always play optimally; I figured I could handwave sub-par decision-making on the Adversary's part as a side-effect of his confusion at having been made mortal.
> 
> *
> The Adversary, Named
> Hit Dice: 50d8+750 (1042 hp)
> Initiative: +19 (Dex)
> Speed: 100’ or Fly 200’ (perfect) or Blink
> Armor Class: 44 (+15 dex, -2 size, +10 deflection, +11 profane)
> Attack: Black Sword of the Adversary,  +40/+35/+30/+25 melee
> Damage: 4d10+30
> Space/Reach: 15'/15’
> Grapple:  +60
> Special Attacks: Spell-like Abilities (see below)
> 
> Saves: Fort +35, Ref +35, Will+35
> 
> Abilities: Str 50, Dex 40, Con 40, Int 40, Wis 40, Cha 40
> 
> Abomination Traits:  SR 28, DR 25/+6, Electricity Resist 20, Immune to: Cold, Petrification, Polymorph, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Poison.  Shakes off enemy spells with a duration on its next turn.
> 
> God’s Reality:  1/round, as a free action, the Adversary may change the state of the combat in some significant way, typically by undoing a negative effect on himself or an ally.
> 
> Always Active:  True Seeing, Blindsight, and 1000’ telepathy
> 
> Spell-like Abilities, quickened 1/round:  At Will:  superb dispelling, chain fireblood (20d6,10d6)  cone of essence (15d6), disintegrate (40d6) (DC 37)
> 3/day: miracle, maze.  Cast as a 27th level caster, DC 31+spell level.
> 
> *




Wow. Yeah. I actually miss stuff like this. Optimization is just so innate to me now, the raw numbers here just don't feel like a boss for his level. Dialing back the "I win at numbarz!" Is actually one of the lessons I've gleaned.

Gotta say, numbers be damned. This right here is an example of what 4e did so well. It cut to the heart of what makes a monster tick. The Adversary _played_ exquisitely, something reflected in his stat block but difficult to capture. So _elegant_.



Everett said:


> I still wonder what his Name was.  Sagiro, did you give any thought to whether his Name could be translated into something comprehensible to mortals?




I think having a name would dilute him, really. He's Archetypal. He didn't have a name, he had the potential to be named and this reduced. That's part of the appeal. Logic be damned, causation can go rosy on a spit, once this game stepped into the realm of the divine, things became mythical and played by mythic laws.



Everett said:


> and another question comes to mind -- since the God's Name can only be known after their death, would the Adversary (if he'd prevailed in the battle and destroyed the party) have died shortly afterwards anyway?  Or would he have lived a natural mortal's lifespan?
> 
> And for that matter... who writes the Names on the tombs of the Gods?  Where does _their_ magic come from?  This is seriously meta-territory, of course, but I'd love to hear any insight from Sagiro or the players.




Emergent property and mythic structure? Not one of the players or Sagiro, but the gods sort of created reality around them rather than literally built it brick and mortar. When the god of death fled, people stopped dying – not because there wasn't a bureaucrat doing the paperwork to usher folks into death? But because death, the concept, had absented itself.

The gods existed. The gods were immortal but still followed the archetypes. Their eternal cycle included an end, and so a place must exist for them to go. Naslund was as much a property of the gods existing as mortals dying was a property of death existing.

That made so much more sense before I tried squeezing it into words. >_<



RangerWickett said:


> *I Took My Licks: An Adventurer's Biography, by Dranko Coaltongue*




Oh, wow. Thank you for that. Thanks so much XD


----------



## Everett

Sagiro said:


> I'm here soliciting suggestions for the name of the _series_ of books I'm writing.  I'm think I'm good for the names of the individual books, but I need something good for the whole thing.  That way, I can say that (for instance) The Ventifact Colossus is Book One of "The Prophecies of Spira."  That's my front-runner at the moment, since the major plot points of the overall story are largely driven by prophecies and their interpretations.  (Oh, and I'm changing "Abernia" to "Spira" as the name of the world. I like it better.)
> 
> I like "Prophecies of Spira," but I'm wondering if there's not something better out there, lurking in the minds of my creative readers.
> 
> Assume that the general over-plot of the series is the same as that of my Story Hour, even though lots of the details will be different.




Using the name of the world is a bit literal, no?  Think of the title _A Song of Ice and Fire_: though that actually is a paraphrase of the prophecy that refers to Daenerys, the title remains mysterious throughout the series, since that singular prophecy is only one motif in a manifold story.

Maybe play on "Spira" without actually using it -- right now I'm tasting images like "The Company's Spiral", "Spirals of Abernathy's Children" ("Abernathy's Children" in toto would not be a bad name for the series.)

And just sayin' -- I'm sure I could come up with something excellent for you if I read the books in beta.


----------



## Everett

Siuis said:


> Gotta say, numbers be damned. This right here is an example of what 4e did so well. It cut to the heart of what makes a monster tick. The Adversary _played_ exquisitely, something reflected in his stat block but difficult to capture. So _elegant_.




Sagiro never went to 4e in this campaign, I believe.  He finished the whole thing in 3.5.  I recall Kid Cthulu saying that in 4e she wouldn't have played Ernie at all.



			
				Siuis said:
			
		

> I think having a name would dilute him, really. He's Archetypal. He didn't have a name, he had the potential to be named and this reduced. That's part of the appeal. Logic be damned, causation can go rosy on a spit, once this game stepped into the realm of the divine, things became mythical and played by mythic laws.




I don't check in on Enworld much any more, so I just now saw this.

I know what you _mean_... but no, sorry, he did have a name.  Dranko shouted a word: it wasn't nothing, it was something.  We can certainly say that it's not a name that mortals are meant to be able to cognate, any more than you can cognate what it would be "like" if our entire universe did not exist (if there was nothing rather than something), but it's a name of some kind nonetheless.  After he's dead, it goes in the hall of the tombs in Naslund with all the other True Names of the Gods (which you'll recall, the Company wasn't able to read any of by any means), even if the Adversary does not spiritually reside there, Belshikun having severed his soul.



			
				Siuis said:
			
		

> Emergent property and mythic structure? Not one of the players or Sagiro, but the gods sort of created reality around them rather than literally built it brick and mortar. When the god of death fled, people stopped dying – not because there wasn't a bureaucrat doing the paperwork to usher folks into death? But because death, the concept, had absented itself.
> 
> The gods existed. The gods were immortal but still followed the archetypes. Their eternal cycle included an end, and so a place must exist for them to go. Naslund was as much a property of the gods existing as mortals dying was a property of death existing.
> 
> That made so much more sense before I tried squeezing it into words. >_<




No, I follow you.  The Names do not appear on the tombs so much as due to some individual inscribing them there, as due to causal laws of nature.  Grant Morrison (in his book _Supergods_) described the concept of emergence this way: the universe is the way it is because it grew that way.  Simple enough.  I can go with that.


----------



## Everett

"Alander's Chosen, Abernathy's Children."  Nice scansion, nice alliteration.  As it would become known to generations of readers in shorthand, the ACAC series.


----------



## Everett

RangerWickett said:


> *I Took My Licks: An Adventurer's Biography, by Dranko Coaltongue*




Wait -- who?


----------



## blargney the second

Let me fix that for you!
I Took My Licks: An Adventurer's Biography, by Dranko Coaltongue, author unknown.


----------



## SolitonMan

Hi Sagiro, happy new year!  I was wondering if you've had any developments on the novel front, such as potential distribution channels.  I hope your work is going well, I'm definitely looking forward to being entertained by the adventures of Abernathy's Company once again.  

I suggested to a friend in mid-November that they might enjoy the story hour as a great example of what a game could be.  I sent SteveAC's compilation PDFs, and then, just on a whim, started browsing through part 1 once again.  Which turned into a full re-read.  Which included all the other parts as well.  

Thanks for your work on this, I'm looking forward to seeing something both new and familiar - kind of like the Veronica Mars movie.  Same characters, familiar story but still new things to see and experience.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Sagiro

SolitonMan said:


> Hi Sagiro, happy new year!  I was wondering if you've had any developments on the novel front, such as potential distribution channels.  I hope your work is going well, I'm definitely looking forward to being entertained by the adventures of Abernathy's Company once again.
> 
> I suggested to a friend in mid-November that they might enjoy the story hour as a great example of what a game could be.  I sent SteveAC's compilation PDFs, and then, just on a whim, started browsing through part 1 once again.  Which turned into a full re-read.  Which included all the other parts as well.
> 
> Thanks for your work on this, I'm looking forward to seeing something both new and familiar - kind of like the Veronica Mars movie.  Same characters, familiar story but still new things to see and experience.  Have a great weekend!




I just finished a fairly serious revision to some early chapters, and now I'm going through the process of dealing with "aftershocks" -- that is, places later in the novel that need to be tweaked based on those early changes. Altogether I'm on something like the 11th or 12th revision now; I've kind of lost count.    I'm leaning more and more toward releasing the book using Amazon's Kindle Direct Publishing, with a print-on-demand option for those who like a physical copy. (I think I probably said all that last time I posted!)

I appreciate the interest!

-Sagiro


----------



## Hammerhead

Hey Sagiro, I recently completed a complete read of your entire Story Hour. I'm obviously a fan, and I wouldn't hesitate to include the Adventures of Abernathy's Company as one of my favorite fantasy stories, regardless of its origin as a retelling of a tabletop game. The characters in it feel a lot more 'real' to me than most in genre fiction .  I do wish the ending was on a more certain note, since some of my favorite characters ended up kinda dead, and not knowing if they come back is sad, as well as not knowing what kind of life the Company builds for itself in the underground...I mean, who was left? Ernie, Aravis, and Flicker? I especially liked the flashes into the war on the surface (P's death was frickin' awesome). 

So when you feel the Ventifact Colossus is ready for publishing, be assured that at least one person is going to buy it (plus all the friends I have who still pay attention to my book recommendations). I'm waiting for it's release with bated breath, and curious as to how you end up fictionalizing some of the D&Disms of your game. I would guess that there'd be some trimming down of the spell lists, and characters end up getting wounded far less often. 

Also, I'd like to add that a dozen edits of a book is pretty impressive (and a little intimidating, since as a writer with a bloated, fragile ego I can barely stand three passes over my works). Good luck with the editing, and better luck with the marketing afterwards.


----------



## Sagiro

Hammerhead said:


> Hey Sagiro, I recently completed a complete read of your entire Story Hour. I'm obviously a fan, and I wouldn't hesitate to include the Adventures of Abernathy's Company as one of my favorite fantasy stories, regardless of its origin as a retelling of a tabletop game. The characters in it feel a lot more 'real' to me than most in genre fiction .  I do wish the ending was on a more certain note, since some of my favorite characters ended up kinda dead, and not knowing if they come back is sad, as well as not knowing what kind of life the Company builds for itself in the underground...I mean, who was left? Ernie, Aravis, and Flicker? I especially liked the flashes into the war on the surface (P's death was frickin' awesome).
> 
> So when you feel the Ventifact Colossus is ready for publishing, be assured that at least one person is going to buy it (plus all the friends I have who still pay attention to my book recommendations). I'm waiting for it's release with bated breath, and curious as to how you end up fictionalizing some of the D&Disms of your game. I would guess that there'd be some trimming down of the spell lists, and characters end up getting wounded far less often.
> 
> Also, I'd like to add that a dozen edits of a book is pretty impressive (and a little intimidating, since as a writer with a bloated, fragile ego I can barely stand three passes over my works). Good luck with the editing, and better luck with the marketing afterwards.




First, thanks for taking the time to post.  I'm glad you enjoyed the Story Hour!  As for the book, I've reached the point where I'm handing it off to a copy editor, assuming (perhaps naively) that it's past the point of needing a developmental edit. I'm trying out an editor a week from today; we'll see how that goes, and if it goes well, I'll probably have only one more pass through the book before I start all the fiddly details of actually publishing it.  Short version: it's close!  I think!

As for the D&D-isms, and translating it generally from game to book, it's been challenging, but not quite as awful as I once feared.  The magic system, such as it is, will feel familiar to D&D players but is not the Full Vancian.  There are, as you surmise, fewer combats, though the Company get into armed tussles on several occasions.  And I had to scale way back on the ubiquity of healing, as (I felt) the function of traditional D&D clerics would sap too much of the tension out of a novel. 

When I started this project, I expected I'd just be rearranging the furniture of the Story Hour, but otherwise hewing closely to the source material.  Instead, I found myself writing a whole new story that, while heavily based on the original game, is really it's own work.  All sorts of stuff happens differently, scenes get merged or cut, characters are altered, side quests generally get jettisoned, and of course all the game-ist stuff gets stripped out as much as possible.  Oh, and there are no "races" per se -- no elves, dwarves or halflings, at least.  (Though one will not have to peer too closely to see that if you scratch at Kibi, there's something Dwarf-like underneath.  

It's been a fascinating process, and I'm very excited about how it's shaping up.  Also, I'm working on Book 2, "The Crosser's Maze." 

I'll post more details as they become available.


----------



## Hammerhead

Sagiro said:


> First, thanks for taking the time to post.  I'm glad you enjoyed the Story Hour!  As for the book, I've reached the point where I'm handing it off to a copy editor, assuming (perhaps naively) that it's past the point of needing a developmental edit. I'm trying out an editor a week from today; we'll see how that goes, and if it goes well, I'll probably have only one more pass through the book before I start all the fiddly details of actually publishing it.  Short version: it's close!  I think!
> 
> As for the D&D-isms, and translating it generally from game to book, it's been challenging, but not quite as awful as I once feared.  The magic system, such as it is, will feel familiar to D&D players but is not the Full Vancian.  There are, as you surmise, fewer combats, though the Company get into armed tussles on several occasions.  And I had to scale way back on the ubiquity of healing, as (I felt) the function of traditional D&D clerics would sap too much of the tension out of a novel.
> 
> When I started this project, I expected I'd just be rearranging the furniture of the Story Hour, but otherwise hewing closely to the source material.  Instead, I found myself writing a whole new story that, while heavily based on the original game, is really it's own work.  All sorts of stuff happens differently, scenes get merged or cut, characters are altered, side quests generally get jettisoned, and of course all the game-ist stuff gets stripped out as much as possible.  Oh, and there are no "races" per se -- no elves, dwarves or halflings, at least.  (Though one will not have to peer too closely to see that if you scratch at Kibi, there's something Dwarf-like underneath.
> 
> It's been a fascinating process, and I'm very excited about how it's shaping up.  Also, I'm working on Book 2, "The Crosser's Maze."
> 
> I'll post more details as they become available.




My mind first rebelled against the idea of no elves, halflings, and dwarves...weren't Ernie and Flicker the iconic halflings of 1e/3e? And wasn't Kibi the one and only dwarven wizard of the setting (kinda)? Dropping elves, well, Kay and GW were only half elves, and it's not like their heritage, well, THEIR racial heritage at least, figured into the story much. But then I figured that it's not like Ernie needs to be a halfling to be the short, nice, bully-hating hero from a quiet town where nothing bad ever happens.  And Flicker, assuming he makes the cut into the story (sad as it is, I could actually see him not showing up in the book  ), could also be changed into a normal human without much difficulty. And Kibi doesn't need to be a dwarf to practice some strange Wild Earth Magic that no one's ever seen before, although Kibi is pretty much a dwarf's dwarf, except that he's a wizard instead of a warrior...and it'd give you the chance to really differentiate Kibi's Earth Magic from everyone else's Air Magic.  

I figure the Orcs probably get called Kesh full-time, but are largely unchanged as the evil, allied-to-the-Emperor humanoid race (maybe with some long lost Adversary connection?). And Dranko still gets to be part Kesh, if you wanted to (his background doesn't demand that, just that he's unwanted). 

Cool to hear that there's a Book Two in the works as well. Part One would be what, 3-4 books? You'd have the initial conscription and mysterious errands in Book One, leading to the Colossus and the Future is Written in Water (one of the best lines/prophecies in the game). Book Two would be the journey across the Uncrossable Sea and the Crosser's Maze. Book Three could be all about betraying GW . And Book Four could be all the events leading up to the Battle of Verdshane, the epic battle, the victory celebration, and the rug getting yanked out from under everyone's feet. Though my instincts say that maybe Three and Four might be a little sparse, depending on what gets focused on. I just hope you stick with the writing long enough for all of us to find out .


----------



## SolitonMan

Sagiro said:


> Oh, and there are no "races" per se -- no elves, dwarves or halflings, at least.




Why is that?  Ease of writing?  I found that curious, wondering what the reason for no races might be.


----------



## Sagiro

SolitonMan said:


> Why is that?  Ease of writing?  I found that curious, wondering what the reason for no races might be.




Use of standard D&D "Tolkien" races felt a little *too* derivative to me.  Also, I didn't want to spend the time developing and explaining the cultures of non-human races, which would have been hard to avoid. I have plenty of story to tell already, and the existence of demi-humans didn't seem like they added enough interest to be worth the extra hassle.


----------



## Sagiro

Hey, would you like to a) help me test my stub website for the book, and at the same time b) sign up to get an e-mail from me when the book goes live?

If yes, go here: The Heroes of Spira and fill out the form. If something goes wrong, or it doesn't seem to work, post here and let me know.  

I also do solemnly swear that I will not use your e-mail address for any other purpose, or share it with anyone.

Thanks!


----------



## Quartz

It looks good though I didn't sign up, but I note that Chrome's auto-complete seems to have been disabled on that page.


----------



## SolitonMan

Signed up, said it sent a message but I didn't see one - may come in later.


----------



## carborundum

Signed up, wandered around, loved the story about the gold coin. Reminded me of a hospital summer last year, which also ended well, luckily. Touched a few nerves - thank you


----------



## Zaruthustran

Hi Sagiro, long time no see. So glad that you're writing (have written!) a book version of your excellent story hour. 

I'm curious: do you intend to also make available an omnibus that collects the storyhour as-written? With the D&Disms intact? I love the story and characters, but also groove on the mechanics--how the players contend with a clever DM, and vice versa.


----------



## Everett

...and five months later, the thought of Sagiro's novels crossed my mind and I checked in here.

Signed up and can't wait to read them. (Though I haven't gotten any sort of confirmation email.) A progress update on this thread would be awesome, naturally.


----------



## Sagiro

Everett said:


> ...and five months later, the thought of Sagiro's novels crossed my mind and I checked in here.
> 
> Signed up and can't wait to read them. (Though I haven't gotten any sort of confirmation email.) A progress update on this thread would be awesome, naturally.





A confirmation e-mail would probably be a good idea, yes. 

My editor promises that she's _very nearly done_, though she's been saying that for a while, so we'll see. Once I get the final edits, I'll make one more pass through the novel incorporating them, and then start attending to the more mundane details of e-formatting, acquiring an ISBN number, etc.  More exciting to me is that I've gotten initial sketches on my cover, which will be drawn by the awesomely talented Gareth Hinds.  Gareth is an award-winning graphic novelist who specializes in recreating works of Shakespeare, as well as stores from mythology. You can see his stuff here.

And, I'm about 40,000 words into Book 2 ("The Crosser's Maze"), which is hard to work on while I'm still tinkering with Book 1, but I am making progress.  The Crosser's Maze is shaping up to be significantly longer than The Ventifact Colossus, so I'd say I'm only about 25% of the way through.  And then of course after that there's Books 3 and 4 (working titles of "Het Branoi" and "A Splinter in the Heart of the World."), but besides matters of long-term continuity and plotting, I'm trying not to get too far ahead of myself.  

Thanks to everyone for your continued interest in my project!

-Dorian

p.s. Here's a repeat of a previous e-mail, for those just coming to this thread: 

Hey, would you like to a) help me test my stub website for the book, and at the same time b) sign up to get an e-mail from me when the book goes live?

If yes, go here: The Heroes of Spira and fill out the form. If something goes wrong, or it doesn't seem to work, post here and let me know. 

I also do solemnly swear that I will not use your e-mail address for any other purpose, or share it with anyone.


----------



## RangerWickett

What lessons and takeaways do you have for 'final encounters'?

I have this on my mind as I near my own ridiculously epic-level climax for the ZEITGEIST campaign I'm writing for publication. In particular, there's a natural tendency in an epic fantasy narrative to have it all come down to one final battle. Did your players feel content with that, having a comparably 'intimate' climax considering that the campaign had spanned the whole world? Would you do anything differently if you could compose it again? Or actually, since you really are rewriting it, what are you changing?

In my case, I've also had a campaign that spanned the whole world, hopped into an underworld, and then came back to where it started. I'm trying to figure out how to tie in all the world-wide events, show actual stakes, and have heightened tension that things are _this_ close to doomsday if they fail. But I also don't want to worry about overly complicated mechanics for, like, directing the actions of nations. You had the Crosser's Maze providing glimpses of global events. Do you think that worked? I worry about 'cut scenes' and 'boxed text' taking focus away from the PCs' own stories. I suppose as long as the vignettes presented somehow showcase the change the party wrought on the world, it's like they're still there in spirit.

Oh, and in general, how are things going?


----------



## Sagiro

In general, things are going quite well. If I don't hit any unexpected problems, the book should be available for sale sometime in January.

As for ending the campaign: I think an ideal ending to an epic campaign would focus on the PC's personal stories and arc, and secondarily show how the world at large is affected. Since I had painted myself into a corner with my final story arc (taking place in a separate location from the bulk of the campaign), I used the Crosser's Maze visions to serve that second purpose.  (And also to demonstrate there was still some time pressure, as events were unfolding in parallel on the surface world.) It worked well, I think, though it felt a bit contrived.  As for things like "mechanics for the actions of nations," I wouldn't bother. A DM is a storyteller; don't feel like every part of the story needs game-mechanisms to play out. As long as the PC's are engaged in their own part of the story, I think it's fine to simply tell them what's happening on the wider stage.  (It helps if you have in-game means to do that, of course: visions, telepathic communications, Godly pronouncements, royal proclamations, fast-spreading rumors, etc.)

I'm still wrestling with how I'm going to handle this in the final book of my series, since I'm limited to showing the reader what one or more of the protagonists are witnessing. (Or possibly antagonists -- still not sure whether I'll break away from hero-POV chapters in later books.) I'm leaning toward breaking the party into two groups, one of which follows Seven Dark Words down beneath the Barrier, and one of which stays on the surface to help drive (and witness) all the stuff going on above ground. Not sure yet, though.


----------



## SolitonMan

Just got back from Amazon...

Kindle Edition - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AC3V8TG/ref=cm_sw_su_dp

Paperback - http://www.amazon.com/dp/0692609520/ref=cm_sw_su_dp

I bought both, I want the paperback for my shelf but I want to start reading tonight!  Congrats Sagiro!!!


----------



## Sagiro

Thanks, SolitonMan! 

Here's my official announcement.   

It’s finally here.  I have pressed the “launch” button, and now anyone can go to Amazon and buy *The Ventifact Colossus – Book One of The Heroes of Spira*.  Any by anyone, I mean you!

This would obviously never have happened if not for my many enthusiastic readers right here at EN World, and I will always be grateful to you – especially those who kept pestering me to turn the Story Hour into books.  So, thank you!

Here are the three main things you can do to show support, if you are in the mood for such:

1.	Buy the book!  The e-book for Kindle is $3.99, and the print book is $13.95.  
Here are the links:

e-book link on amazon (US):  http://amzn.com/B01AC3V8TG

print book link:  http://amzn.com/0692609520

If you do not live in the U.S., you can search your own country's Amazon page for "The Ventifact Colossus."

At this time, the book is only for sale on Amazon.  If you are unable to access Amazon from where you live, we can probably work something out where I buy the book myself and have it shipped to you, and you pay me via PayPal.

2.	Tell other people about the book, especially if they enjoy fantasy novels.  (And – big surprise – it might be of particular interest to table-top gamers!) This is a big one; as a self-published author, I have no PR firm or marketing team.  Word of mouth will be key, and by “mouth” I mean YOUR mouth.   Note: it is entirely reasonable for you to read the book first, and only recommend it if you enjoyed it.

Also: I have a URL for the book, along with a form people can fill out to receive updates about my progression on the series.  http://dorianhart.com/the-heroes-of-spira/

3.	Review the book!  (After you’ve read it, of course!)  It doesn’t have to be a long or involved review, though it certainly can be if that’s what you’re moved to write. I want your review to be honest, even if you don’t like the book very much.  The best places to leave reviews are Amazon and Goodreads.

Happy reading!

-Dorian Hart, a.k.a. Sagiro


----------



## carborundum

And promptly bought. I'm looking forward to reading a fuller account of the first runs (and meeting Sagiro? ) and also to find out what's changed


----------



## helginho81

And another buyer here...Cool that it's already available at Amazon Germany, too.


----------



## Everett

And I'm in... so cool to return to the world of Aber... euhmm... the world of Spira...

Just started - Sagiro, I'm curious what was behind the decision to make Aravis female for the novels?


----------



## Sagiro

Everett said:


> And I'm in... so cool to return to the world of Aber... euhmm... the world of Spira...
> 
> Just started - Sagiro, I'm curious what was behind the decision to make Aravis female for the novels?




I wanted more gender balance among the protagonists.


----------



## Sagiro

Just a warning for Story Hour fans: the book is heavily based on and influenced by my campaign, but almost *nothing* in it unfolds *exactly* how it happened in the game. There are lots of changes and additions, even if the larger story arc is still very similar.


----------



## Everett

Sagiro said:


> I wanted more gender balance among the protagonists.




Female Aravis takes some getting used to. And Grey Wolf is human?


----------



## carborundum

And Kibi!


----------



## Seule

It does seem a little odd that they are all human (or at least not specified as nonhuman) except Dranko still as nonhuman blood.
Plowing through it now, still good.


----------



## Everett

...and done. Good read. I'll give it an Amazon review in a few days. Sagiro, how far are you through Crosser's Maze?


----------



## Sagiro

Everett said:


> ...and done. Good read. I'll give it an Amazon review in a few days. Sagiro, how far are you through Crosser's Maze?




I'm glad to hear you enjoyed it, and look forward to reading your review.  I'm not much farther along The Crosser's Maze than I was the last time I mentioned it, since I've been busy with the thousand details involved in polishing up and publishing TVC.  I'd say 1/4 of the way through the first draft, though when I look at my outline, I have so much to cram into it, I may end up splitting it into two books.


----------



## Everett

Sagiro said:


> I'm glad to hear you enjoyed it, and look forward to reading your review.  I'm not much farther along The Crosser's Maze than I was the last time I mentioned it, since I've been busy with the thousand details involved in polishing up and publishing TVC.  I'd say 1/4 of the way through the first draft, though when I look at my outline, I have so much to cram into it, I may end up splitting it into two books.




How many books do you think the whole series will be?


----------



## Sagiro

Everett said:


> How many books do you think the whole series will be?




My best guess is 4. My second-best guess is 5.


----------



## SolitonMan

I finished my read through yesterday.  I want to do a review after I've had a chance to think about it, but my first impression was: AWESOME!    I had just completed my fifth or sixth read through of the SH PDFs over the holidays and so the details were relatively fresh in my mind.  It took a bit until I was comfortable with the changes, but by the time I was finished I was very satisfied with the pacing, tone, story and most of all the development of the characters.  I'd say the best of what makes the SH great has been distilled into a tale in which (and I'm not sure if this clearly conveys my sentiment) the edges are crisper. 

Totally gonna read it again!


----------



## Sagiro

SolitonMan said:


> I finished my read through yesterday.  I want to do a review after I've had a chance to think about it, but my first impression was: AWESOME!    I had just completed my fifth or sixth read through of the SH PDFs over the holidays and so the details were relatively fresh in my mind.  It took a bit until I was comfortable with the changes, but by the time I was finished I was very satisfied with the pacing, tone, story and most of all the development of the characters.  I'd say the best of what makes the SH great has been distilled into a tale in which (and I'm not sure if this clearly conveys my sentiment) the edges are crisper.
> 
> Totally gonna read it again!



So happy that you enjoyed it!  I look forward to reading your review.


----------



## SolitonMan

I've added my review on Amazon - https://www.amazon.com/review/R1LHIGG04I84F3/ref=pe_1098610_137716200_cm_rv_eml_rv0_rv


----------



## Sagiro

SolitonMan said:


> I've added my review on Amazon - https://www.amazon.com/review/R1LHIGG04I84F3/ref=pe_1098610_137716200_cm_rv_eml_rv0_rv



Thanks for the review! 

Also, thanks for cutting the Gordian Knot for me. I had been struggling to decide whether I should encourage or discourage reviewers from mentioning the RPG roots of the story. I imagine that will turn off some potential readers but intrigue others. Now I don't have to decide.


----------



## Sagiro

Sigh. This is what comes of having friends with opinions.  Since posting the below, another friend has come forth to say the opposite: be proud of your book's origins.  "Own it," he said, among other exhortations. I've spent some more time considering -- additionally noting that your review mentions the book's origins in part to establish your possible biases, which is a degree of honor I quite admire --  and I'm amending my opinion below, to instead be this:

"If you have read the book and want to leave a review, write whatever you are moved to write."  And, upon reflection, I should just shut up about this and be glad that anyone is willing to invest the time and energy not only to read the book, but offer an opinion on it.  The book isn't in my hands anymore.  It's in yours.

I'll leave what I wrote below, lest anyone think I'm trying to rewrite my own history, but feel free to ignore it.  Thank you all again for your decade-plus of support. I should stop meddling and just be grateful. 

-D




SolitonMan said:


> I've added my review on Amazon - https://www.amazon.com/review/R1LHIGG04I84F3/ref=pe_1098610_137716200_cm_rv_eml_rv0_rv




Hm.

*SolitonMan*, this is a difficult post to write, because I don’t want to seem ungrateful. Nothing could be farther from the truth, I assure you. Your review was generous, flattering – in general, everything an author hopes to hear about his work.

But… 

Since you posted your review, three different friends of mine have come to me, separately, with the same general observation – that there is a large segment of my potential audience who will be severely turned off by the notion that my books are based on a D&D campaign. That there is a widespread perception that such works are – the Forgotten Realms books notwithstanding – a red flag for amateurism in the wider world of fantasy fiction. And though your review is glowing, it does spend its first half announcing to the world that TVC is derived from the gaming table.

One of the three aforementioned observers also said that as the body of the review makes comparisons with the game itself, it makes it sound as though a reader *not* familiar with the Story Hour might have a different and more impoverished reading experience.  I personally wouldn’t go that far, but I can understand the concern.

I’m not going to ask you to edit your review – that would be a step too far I think, a step that no author should take towards any reviewer. I will leave that to your own judgement, in light of the above. But if I am allowed any gentle nudge of my EN World readers in general, who may someday leave a review on Amazon, it’s that you treat the book as its own entity, and judge it entirely on its own merits – even if that would diminish the book itself in your estimation.

Thanks much,

-Dorian


----------



## Everett

Sagiro said:


> One of the three aforementioned observers also said that as the body of the review makes comparisons with the game itself, it makes it sound as though a reader *not* familiar with the Story Hour might have a different and more impoverished reading experience.  I personally wouldn’t go that far, but I can understand the concern.




The truth is, readers who've never encountered your story hour _will_ have a hugely different experience. Greater or lesser - that's subjective, but we already have an appreciation for what we're reading that they don't. We have vastly more context for this world and these characters; all of us will start the book knowing the story and knowing where every introduced plot hook will lead - Abernathy not knowing why the spell chose them, Dranko's bottles, the statue of Ernie, Grey Wolf's disappearances, everything. Sure you've changed things up, but we know all the beats.

I won't mention the story's gaming roots in my review, but some may have some trouble separating novel from basis. This forum might help as a venue to talk that stuff out so it doesn't come out on Amazon or elsewhere.


----------



## SolitonMan

Sagiro said:


> [snip] I've spent some more time considering -- additionally noting that your review mentions the book's origins in part to establish your possible biases, which is a degree of honor I quite admire --  [snip]
> 
> I’m not going to ask you to edit your review – that would be a step too far I think, a step that no author should take towards any reviewer. I will leave that to your own judgement, in light of the above.




Hey Sagiro, thanks for the kindness and the honesty.  Immediately after posting my review I had thought to myself, "Maybe I should have left the game angle out of it."  While I've been a pretty half-assed gamer for the last few years, I'm not completely ignorant of the stigma attached to gaming and in particular gaming fiction.  The fact I included it had me a bit uncomfortable, because when writing it I was only thinking about it from my perspective of establishing bias - and not about the larger effect.  When I saw your post I was like, "Yep, should have followed my gut."

Fortunately I had a bunch of stuff going on IRL the last couple days that kept me away from the net, so while I saw your posts yesterday I wasn't able to address anything until today.  That gave me a chance to reflect on my purpose in writing the review, and in what I wished to convey.  I did rewrite the review, and hopefully it works both to express my potential bias while remaining discreet about the novel's origins.  

Sorry for the turmoil, and thank you for the insight.  I hope your progress on the remaining novels is fun and productive.  

And quick.


----------



## blargney the second

Sagiro said:


> The book isn't in my hands anymore.  It's in yours.



This is similar to what I say to my students: "This is YOUR class.  I just happen to be teaching it."


----------



## carborundum

Wow. It took me a while to get into it (had to change my mental pictures of the characters, and the magic system) but once I'd got over it, round about Mrs. Horn's big moment, boom! I was actually late for work due to reading it! 

Which I just put in my review


----------



## Sagiro

carborundum said:


> Wow. It took me a while to get into it (had to change my mental pictures of the characters, and the magic system) but once I'd got over it, round about Mrs. Horn's big moment, boom! I was actually late for work due to reading it!
> 
> Which I just put in my review




Thank you, *carborundum*, and *SolitonMan* as well. It is difficult for indie authors to get reviews, so I appreciate every one... especially when you liked the book!

For anyone else reading this who has read/is reading/will read The Ventifact Colossus: I would be very grateful if you leave a review on Amazon and/or Goodreads, _even if it's not enthusiastic about the book._ It takes a critical mass of reviews to ping various publicity radars, so more is better, even if not every review is 5-stars.  (And reviews don't have to be long. If you only want to leave 2-3 sentences that sum up your feelings and opinions, that would be great!

Which is not to say that 5 isn't the best number of stars.  It totally is.


----------



## StevenAC

Well, I've now finished the Kindle version, and I'm looking forward to reading the story again when the paperback finally makes its way to Melbourne...

You've done an excellent job, Sagiro.  At first the extent of the changes from the Story Hour version was quite startling, but you've clearly put a lot of thought and effort into producing a real novel that works on its own terms.  Rather than the string of discrete mini-quests and separate combat encounters characteristic of a tabletop campaign (especially the early levels), the plot proceeds logically from point to point.  Having our heroes learn about the threat of Naradawk right at the start (instead of only after 57 sessions) gives the story a lot more focus, providing a strong anchor for each new complication.

Even better than the plotting, though, is the characterisation of the Company.  You set yourself a real challenge by moving away from the standard D&D mixture of races and going with an all-human group of protagonists (apart from Dranko's touch of goblin ancestry).  But all of the characters work very well, and come alive on the page as we get to see into their thoughts in a way not really possible in a campaign write-up.  My two favorites are at opposite ends of the spectrum: Dranko, whose personality stays closest of all of them to the original version, and Aravia, who is a totally new and well-drawn character.  Tor's habit of speaking (and thinking) in run-on sentences makes for some good moments of humor, too.  Since both he and Mrs Horn never got beyond the tersely summarised early part of the Story Hour, it's nice to see both of them in greater depth.

Being intimately familiar with the whole story, it's impossible for me not to see all the seeds being planted for later events and understand their meaning (even where they differ from the original version), so I can only speculate what a reader coming to it fresh would think of the collection of mysteries and foreshadowings introduced in this first volume.  But I think there's enough questions answered by the end to make for a satisfying conclusion to the book (combined with the growth of the characters and their coming together as a Company), even though these events are (as we well know) just the beginning of something much bigger.

I'll certainly be picking up _The Crosser's Maze_ as soon as it's available, knowing that the story just keeps getting better from here...


----------



## blargney the second

My copy arrived today


----------



## blargney the second

That was a fun read!  I like where this is all going, Sagiro. 

Soooo how long do I have to wait for the next one?
-blarg


----------



## Sagiro

blargney the second said:


> That was a fun read!  I like where this is all going, Sagiro.
> 
> Soooo how long do I have to wait for the next one?
> -blarg




Glad you enjoyed it!

Best guess is that Book 2 will be out in early 2017, but don't quote me on that!


----------



## blargney the second

Sagiro said:


> Glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> Best guess is that Book 2 will be out in early 2017, but don't quote me on that!




*like*


----------



## Sagiro

Also:  For the next few days, the e-book version of The Ventifact Colossus is on sale for only 99 cents! You can barely buy a cookie for that these days!   If for some strange reason you haven't picked it up yet, now would be a great time!

Thanks!


----------



## Markn

*What a story!*

Sagiro,

Hi!  So... I just recently started reading your story hour. I've been on EnWorld for some time but don't tend to read Story Hours. Noticing that the story was finished, I decided to give it a try due to the heavy praise it has received. It wasn't long before I was hooked on your riveting story. I am absolutely astounded at its creativity and depth and to be honest still have much more to read - I've only just finished the Crosser's Maze. 

In thanks of your work, and the joy I have received from it, I wanted to mention that I have ordered your book from Amazon and will purchase each subsequent book released in the series. I believe it ranks among the best stories I have ever read. So thank you!  I will also provide a review once I have read the book!

Since I am new to the saga, have you posted any maps of Spira anywhere?  Is there a collected thread of game related additional material at all?

Edit - I should point out that I have been reading the collected PDFs provided by StephenAC (thanks for your hard work too!) so if the main threads had this info just let me know


----------



## Sagiro

Markn said:


> Sagiro,
> 
> Hi!  So... I just recently started reading your story hour. I've been on EnWorld for some time but don't tend to read Story Hours. Noticing that the story was finished, I decided to give it a try due to the heavy praise it has received. It wasn't long before I was hooked on your riveting story. I am absolutely astounded at its creativity and depth and to be honest still have much more to read - I've only just finished the Crosser's Maze.
> 
> In thanks of your work, and the joy I have received from it, I wanted to mention that I have ordered your book from Amazon and will purchase each subsequent book released in the series. I believe it ranks among the best stories I have ever read. So thank you!  I will also provide a review once I have read the book!
> 
> Since I am new to the saga, have you posted any maps of Spira anywhere?  Is there a collected thread of game related additional material at all?
> 
> Edit - I should point out that I have been reading the collected PDFs provided by StephenAC (thanks for your hard work too!) so if the main threads had this info just let me know




Hi Markn,

I'm glad to hear you've discovered (and are enjoying) the Story Hour!  You will find that the books, while heavily based upon the campaign, are different in many ways -- most notably in pacing and in many of the characterizations. I hope you enjoy them as much as you are my campaign journals, and greatly appreciate that you ordered yourself a copy of Book 1.

Alas, I discovered after we did some refurbishing of my study that I can no longer find most of the campaign maps.  I think I have a scanned version of one or two maps, and I should get off my duff and post them to my website.  I'll let you know when I've done that.  There is no companion thread with the "crunchy" game materials, though here and there dotted around the Story Hour are character sheets my players posted, and some asides I wrote about my DM-ing style generally. 

StevenAC's PDFs really are wonderful, aren't they? Given how scattered my notes have become, I don't know what I'd do without his excellent compilations.

Thanks again!

-Sagiro


----------



## Markn

Sagiro,

Thanks for the quick response!

I'm aware that the book has some noticeable differences and fully understand the reasons for the change. Assuming those changes were made by you, I'm sure the novelization will be just as entertaining! 

I really would love to see whatever maps you have. The party has done an immense amount of travelling that I would like to put Spira into perspective. I look forward to seeing the surviving material!

Edit - Also, didn't know you have your own site. What would the address be?

Edit 2 - Are you currently running any d&d campaigns?


----------



## Quartz

And now for something completely different... 

I was looking into the origin of the Advantage / Disadvantage mechanic and remembered that one of the trinkets you handed out was Laramon's Clover, which allows the player to roll multiple d20s and take the best. I'm wondering if this is the origin of the Advantage mechanic in 5E?


----------



## Everett

Just posted my review...

https://www.amazon.com/review/R1IESY42VHR7QS/ref=pe_1098610_137716200_cm_rv_eml_rv0_rv


----------



## Markn

A few more questions Sagiro.

Did you guys use minis or was it theatre of the mind?

At times, there were an awful lot of NPCs - both good and bad - in some encounters. Were the good NPCs played by you or did the players control them during combat?  Basically how did you keep combat moving at a brisk pace without the players always waiting for you?


----------



## Sagiro

Markn said:


> Sagiro,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> I'm aware that the book has some noticeable differences and fully understand the reasons for the change. Assuming those changes were made by you, I'm sure the novelization will be just as entertaining!
> 
> I really would love to see whatever maps you have. The party has done an immense amount of travelling that I would like to put Spira into perspective. I look forward to seeing the surviving material!
> 
> Edit - Also, didn't know you have your own site. What would the address be?
> 
> Edit 2 - Are you currently running any d&d campaigns?




Here is a link to an old map of the Kingdom of Charagan, updated with a couple of relevant labels. I drew it when I was only 15 years old, but used it more-or-less as is for the campaign. My only map of Kivia is on a large piece of partially-torn paper currently taped to a closet door. It's too large to scan, and the pencil is too faded to show up in a picture. At some point I'll try hand-drawing it on a smaller scale in darker lines, at which point I'll be able to post it on line.

My website is dorianhart.com. It contains my blog, a page for the Heroes of Spira, and a place to sign up for updates on how the books are coming long. I encourage you, and anyone else reading this who hasn't done so already, to sign up!

I am not currently running a D&D game, though I continue to play in the game of Piratecat, my long-time friend and mentor.  Maybe when the books are done, and I have the time and extra creative energy, I'll return to a seat behind the DM's screen.


----------



## Sagiro

Quartz said:


> And now for something completely different...
> 
> I was looking into the origin of the Advantage / Disadvantage mechanic and remembered that one of the trinkets you handed out was Laramon's Clover, which allows the player to roll multiple d20s and take the best. I'm wondering if this is the origin of the Advantage mechanic in 5E?



I was using the "roll multiple d20's, take the best" mechanism long before 5E, but I strongly doubt the designers at WotC were cribbing the idea from my campaign notes. It was certainly a case of design parallel evolution.


----------



## Sagiro

Everett said:


> Just posted my review...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/review/R1IESY42VHR7QS/ref=pe_1098610_137716200_cm_rv_eml_rv0_rv




Thank you for taking the time to both read the book and leave a review. Obviously I'm sorry you didn't care for it, but I'm glad you found enough redeeming qualities to eke out that 4th star.  And all reviews, positive or negative, are good for authors!


----------



## Sagiro

Markn said:


> A few more questions Sagiro.
> 
> Did you guys use minis or was it theatre of the mind?
> 
> At times, there were an awful lot of NPCs - both good and bad - in some encounters. Were the good NPCs played by you or did the players control them during combat?  Basically how did you keep combat moving at a brisk pace without the players always waiting for you?




I'm a big fan of understanding the relative positions of things, and having a visual aid to make sure everyone is envisioning a scene the way I imagine it in my head.  As such, we used minis for a vast majority of combats and other dangerous situations.

I usually played the NPC's, though often I would use the long-running friendly ones -- Flicker, One Certain Step and Makel -- as stand-in PC's whenever we had a guest player at the table.  And quite often -- particularly for Flicker -- I'd allow my players as a collective to decide what actions they'd like him to take in combat.  (It also helped that I kept my NPC character sheets pretty simple, so usually when their combat turns came around, it was quick and obvious what's they'd do.)


----------



## Markn

Thanks again for the replies!

For some reason I never pictured that much water, but cool map!

I'm off to sign up on your site.


----------



## Everett

Sagiro said:


> Thank you for taking the time to both read the book and leave a review. Obviously I'm sorry you didn't care for it, but I'm glad you found enough redeeming qualities to eke out that 4th star.  And all reviews, positive or negative, are good for authors!




Who said I didn't like it? All I meant is that I felt the story's gaming roots are showing, so I said so without saying so.

Honestly, I felt about it the same way I felt about the Dragon Tattoo books. Once I picked them up I couldn't put them down, but once I was done, I was just... done.

I hope my comments help as you continue working on the series.


----------



## Sagiro

Everett said:


> Who said I didn't like it? All I meant is that I felt the story's gaming roots are showing, so I said so without saying so.




Sorry if I got the wrong impression! (I've read before that if you want to know what a reviewer _really_ thought of a work, count the words spent on positive/negative feelings about it.)

It's interesting: I've gotten feedback from many, many readers at this point, and I've noticed a very clear correlation between "people who feel it still has remnants of an RPG in it" and "people who knew it was based on an RPG before they read it."  Which does not make your observation any less valid or important; I'd still prefer for readers of any stripe not to be too distracted by the RPG-ness of the source material. 




> Honestly, I felt about it the same way I felt about the Dragon Tattoo books. Once I picked them up I couldn't put them down, but once I was done, I was just... done.
> 
> I hope my comments help as you continue working on the series.




I will absolutely consider your comments -- and those of all my reviewers -- as I write the rest of the series.  (I should warn you, though, that I am unlikely to escalate the "movie rating" of the books past PG-13. I've heard from lots of people that they loved the fact they could give TVC to their kid(s) to read.)

Thanks again!


----------



## Everett

Sagiro said:


> Sorry if I got the wrong impression! (I've read before that if you want to know what a reviewer _really_ thought of a work, count the words spent on positive/negative feelings about it.)




Well, my review was short because I just don't read books (or watch movies) that exist in a PG/PG-13 spectrum. A friend is trying to get me to watch _Kung Fu Panda 3_ and the thought of it just makes me cringe. 

And while in the Story Hour this didn't matter to me because the story was so huge and sprawling (and I'm aware that the group dynamics came from the table dynamics of the players, and I've played enough D&D campaigns to know that usually the table dynamics are on the safe side, not the Game of Thrones side), in a novel I do demand more depth.

That said - I think you could shoot for more depth without moving into R-rated territory. The group after all is a mix of attitudes toward death, violence and morality that range from an insistence on empathy and compassion (Ernie) to pragmatism (Grey Wolf, Morningstar) -- and you could make a case that Aravia is pragmatic to the point of sociopathy - after Mrs. Horn's death, her only thoughts are that the old woman was expendable, "but she knew better than to say that aloud." All of this can make for interesting intragroup dynamics, as it often does in the Story Hour, but in the novel I noticed a leaning or preference for the "Ernie" viewpoint to matter more than the "Grey Wolf/Morningstar" point of view. 



			
				Sagiro said:
			
		

> It's interesting: I've gotten feedback from many, many readers at this point, and I've noticed a very clear correlation between "people who feel it still has remnants of an RPG in it" and "people who knew it was based on an RPG before they read it."  Which does not make your observation any less valid or important; I'd still prefer for readers of any stripe not to be too distracted by the RPG-ness of the source material.




Right - I can't know if I would be thinking "this feels like a D&D game" if I didn't know it's based on one, but my sense is that if I didn't know, I would still be thinking "something feels off; things happen too neatly."


----------



## Markn

Hey Sagiro,

Two things as I make my way through your story. First, Did you ever map out the Slices of Het Branoi?  I'd be fascinated to see it.  Second, I would like to suggest that you add maps to your second novel of both continents. I am of the opinion it helps readers to understand your world and draw them in. This can only lead to more potential readers and further demonstrate the effort you have put into your story.  Just my 2 coppers.


----------



## Sagiro

Everett said:


> Well, my review was short...




Sorry, I should have been clearer. The review was plenty long, no worries about that. I meant the proportion of words in the review dedicated to things you did/did not like. But that's neither here nor there; it was an excellent review, and much more useful to me than something that just says "5 Stars - loved it."




> That said - I think you could shoot for more depth without moving into R-rated territory. The group after all is a mix of attitudes toward death, violence and morality that range from an insistence on empathy and compassion (Ernie) to pragmatism (Grey Wolf, Morningstar) -- and you could make a case that Aravia is pragmatic to the point of sociopathy - after Mrs. Horn's death, her only thoughts are that the old woman was expendable, "but she knew better than to say that aloud." All of this can make for interesting intragroup dynamics, as it often does in the Story Hour, but in the novel I noticed a leaning or preference for the "Ernie" viewpoint to matter more than the "Grey Wolf/Morningstar" point of view.




All good thoughts for me to chew on.  Thanks!


----------



## Sagiro

Markn said:


> Hey Sagiro,
> 
> Two things as I make my way through your story. First, Did you ever map out the Slices of Het Branoi?  I'd be fascinated to see it.  Second, I would like to suggest that you add maps to your second novel of both continents. I am of the opinion it helps readers to understand your world and draw them in. This can only lead to more potential readers and further demonstrate the effort you have put into your story.  Just my 2 coppers.




I did map out a large section of Slices that I thought might be relevant to the party's interests.    You can find it in Part 2, Chapter 13 of StevenAC's amazing .pdfs.  Page 27.

As for maps of Charagan and (for Book 2) Kivia, I would have loved to include them with Book 1, but didn't have the budget. I think it highly likely that I'll spring for maps in Book 2, and also put them up on my website. Your 2 coppers are spot on!


----------



## Markn

Sagiro said:


> I did map out a large section of Slices that I thought might be relevant to the party's interests.    You can find it in Part 2, Chapter 13 of StevenAC's amazing .pdfs.  Page 27.




I do remember that. However the PCs went through a number of Ways after that. Just curious if the latter part was mapped too.  Doesn't sound like it tho... 



Sagiro said:


> As for maps of Charagan and (for Book 2) Kivia, I would have loved to include them with Book 1, but didn't have the budget. I think it highly likely that I'll spring for maps in Book 2, and also put them up on my website. Your 2 coppers are spot on!




Very cool! I'm glad you have already considered that!


----------



## Markn

Sagiro,

Have you ever listed the gods from the Charagan and Kivian pantheons anywhere?  I know that some of the gods have been expanded upon by you throughout the story hour, but would you mind providing a brief list along with their portfolios?


----------



## SolitonMan

Sagiro, or anyone who might read this and recall - what was the original source for the Mordenkainen's Cube item carried by Grey Wolf?  When reading the story hour I thought I recalled that item from 1e D&D, but I haven't found it in the DMG and I've looked in subsequent editions but haven't found a listing in any of them.  Am I misremembering (something happening far too often these days  :/) the item?  Was it actually an original item created for the campaign?

Trivial question I know, but it's been on my mind lately so I thought I'd ask here.  Especially vexing since a Google search of "Mordenkainen's Cube" returns like two results, one of which is a reference to the story hour!


----------



## Markn

*standing ovation*

I just finished the Story Hour.  There are so many things I would like to say, but I really don't know where to start without repeating what has been said before.  I think the only new bit I can add is this: the story (plot) elements in your Story Hour are on par or surpass many published novels I have read.  I think it stands up there with grand stories like Game of Thrones, the Dragonlance Saga and others. All this is to say - mighty impressive Sagiro! Thank you so much for the enjoyment - it was pure pleasure to read.  Thanks to the players!  And lastly, thanks to Steven for compiling the entire story making it easy to read!

For me, there were several areas where the story really shined.  In no particular order they are:
1. The Crosser's Maze
2. The number of NPC's, including the depth of these characters whether they were on screen for half a page or were a consistent part of the story
3. Time weaving elements - the future, the past, history rewritten, NPCs from the past awoken in the present, Kibi ending as Abernia where he is in all parts of time, etc
4. The ability to go from cataclysmic story lines to more intimate story lines for the characters. In many ways this reminds me of the Avengers comics (and to some degree the first Avengers movie).  I love that tone and you hit it perfectly.
5. The ability to make every character, even NPCs, important to the story arc. This is fantastically done.
6. Any posts which furthered the overall plot.  When I reached these posts I was so drawn in that I wanted no distractions.  I was literally glued to the story in these moments.

Now that I have the Story Hour completed, the Ventifact Colossus novel is next.  Once that is completed you can be assured I will post a review.  My review will be based on the merits of the book and I will separate it from the Story Hour.  Since you are an aspiring (accomplished?) book author I suspect you would prefer feedback on how the book reads and stands on its own.  I'm hoping its just as enjoyable, but to be honest I am worried...it has some major changes, some that I don't think I would have made in your position, but that is putting the cart before the horse as they say.  I will let you know my thoughts once I've read it.

Lastly, if imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, then know that I will begin a new D&D campaign this fall and it will be based on your overall Story Hour.  I did something similar with Chris Perkins' Iomandra campaign and it worked fantastically.  I have a family, with a couple of kids, and freeing my mind from working on the details of the overall plot allows me to focus on the encounters and session pacing I want.  Its kind of like using a published module but with way more flexibility.  So, for this, thanks, again!  

PS - My questions about the gods has been answered.


----------



## Markn

Finished the novel Sagiro,

I posted a 4 star review on amazon.com - just waiting for it to show up.  In the meantime here it is:

The Ventifact Collossus is an ambitious story by author Dorian Hart consisting of a large cast of protagonists, numerous supporting characters, and an ever increasing number of antagonists, Dorian has done an adequate job of keeping up with the ensemble, though at times the character spotlight seems a little thin as the action picks up.  I found the story starts a little slow, but as events pick up, so too does the pace of the story.  It is clear that Mr. Hart has spent time building the world and its history and with this foundation in mind, Mr, Hart begins to open the faucet of the plot revealing enticing tidbits of information that lead to further questions about the saga and the world itself.  It is clear that there is a deeper story that will be revealed in books to come, and it is during these plot revelations that I found the book to be its most riveting.  Can't wait for book 2!

The novel is VERY much different from the story hour.  At first, my mind was rebelling against the changes, but as the story went on it grew on me more and more.  Looking forward to book 2!

Thanks again for the outstanding work!


----------



## Quartz

I only looked at the sales blurb but I must say that your changing Aravis to Aravia was a real turn-off. What was the point of the change? The name just doesn't sound right anyway. It doesn't help that a local bus company is called Arriva.

And Isobel to Ysabel just seems like making change for change's sake.


----------



## Sagiro

SolitonMan said:


> Sagiro, or anyone who might read this and recall - what was the original source for the Mordenkainen's Cube item carried by Grey Wolf?  When reading the story hour I thought I recalled that item from 1e D&D, but I haven't found it in the DMG and I've looked in subsequent editions but haven't found a listing in any of them.  Am I misremembering (something happening far too often these days  :/) the item?  Was it actually an original item created for the campaign?
> 
> Trivial question I know, but it's been on my mind lately so I thought I'd ask here.  Especially vexing since a Google search of "Mordenkainen's Cube" returns like two results, one of which is a reference to the story hour!




Sorry not to have noticed this question before now!  The Mordenkainen's Cube was an item of my own invention.  My recollection is that it functioned like a rod.


----------



## Sagiro

Markn said:


> Finished the novel Sagiro,
> 
> ...
> 
> The novel is VERY much different from the story hour.  At first, my mind was rebelling against the changes, but as the story went on it grew on me more and more.  Looking forward to book 2!
> 
> Thanks again for the outstanding work!




I appreciate the votes of confidence, both regarding the story hour and the book. And thanks for the review! I imagine that the book-version is going to be jarring for many Story Hour readers, as I made many changes for many reasons (most notably for pacing).  Best for such readers to think of it as a book based on the campaign, rather than one which attempts to map every character, side-quest and plot-event one-to-one.


----------



## Sagiro

Quartz said:


> I only looked at the sales blurb but I must say that your changing Aravis to Aravia was a real turn-off. What was the point of the change? The name just doesn't sound right anyway. It doesn't help that a local bus company is called Arriva.
> 
> And Isobel to Ysabel just seems like making change for change's sake.




I changed Aravis to a woman because I wanted a more gender-balanced set of protagonists. Nothing more than that.  And "Ysabel" was actually the original preferred spelling of the player whose character she was. 

I think you will best served reading the book without carrying any specific expectation over from the game.  I'd like to think I didn't change anything "for change's sake."  I'm leaning on the game heavily for source material, obviously, but where I made any particular decision I tried to start fresh from the question "what will serve the books the best?" If that bothers you, and you'd like to skip the books in order to preserve the game itself as the "real" version of the campaign in your mind, I wouldn't for a second hold it against you. I understand that I'm taking a piece of fiction that readers like you invested in for 15 years, and reinventing it in all sorts of ways. That's inevitably going to lead to some disappointment. C'est la vie!

Oh, and I'm afraid there's little I can do about the names of your local bus companies.


----------



## Ancalagon

Wow.  I saw this thread, thought "wow, this is a blast from the past, I remember really enjoying this but do I want to re-read it all..." ... and now I see you've turned it into a book.  Well I think I'll just have to look into that!


----------



## Markn

Hey Sagiro,

How is novel 2 coming along?  Anxiously awaiting it...not the least of which is so I can get an updated map!

Would you mind commenting on a few of the locations in the early parts of the story hour and how they fit into the overall story arc?

1. The location beneath Goghan's shop.  There were several different forays by the characters, each going deeper and deeper.  What were they?
2. What exactly was driving all the humanoids to attack cities - what was the driving force and what was their purpose? 
3. At Verdshane, what was the deal with the control room?  I understand they controlled the boxes in Kinnet Gorge, but what was the overall purpose for it, and what was the intent by the bad guys for it? 
4. How well known is the Church of Uthol Inga? Since they particularly operated in secret, was the average citizen aware of Uthol Inga?  Was it seen as a cult?
5. What island is Kynder Hold on?  I seem to have conflicting information on its location.
6. Who was Levec Oldbarrow's employer before accepting work for the party?

Thanks again for your time Sagiro!

Edit:  Fixed a spelling mistake.


----------



## Sagiro

Sorry for the delay in answering your questions; I only just noticed they were here!  Alas that I'm not certain I can answer all of them, as I ran some of the games in question almost 20 years ago!

1. The stuff beneath Gohgan's shop was meant to foreshadow that Tal Hae was built above the ruins of an older city, Pyke Vale, which was part of Naloric's empire centuries earlier.  If memory serves, beneath Gohgan's basement were some old crypts, and beneath *those* were the remains of the home of some mid-level nobleman or merchant. 

2. The humanoids were stirred up to attack cities by agents of Emperor Naradawk, slipped through the portal to his prison world early in the campaign.  One of these was (I think) the red-armored Restimar, posing as a fabled orcish champion.  The goal was simple:  the Archmagi were keeping Naradawk out by maintaining the planar gate at Verdshane. By agitating massive humanoid attacks, Naradawk (and his agents) hoped to divert the Archmagi's attention away from the planar gate by forcing them to help defend Charagan from humanoid invasion.

3. The boxes hanging in Kinnet Gorge were just some of many "monsters on ice" Emperor Naloric left behind before he was banished. He figured he wouldn't stay banished forever, and wanted some monsters ready to go when he returned to Charagan.  (What happened instead was that, soon after he escaped, he was killed by the Spire.)  The control room was the way to wake the boxed-up monsters from a complex magical stasis.  (N.B. Kinnet Gorge and its monster-boxes was one of my very earliest ideas in the campaign, put there long before I had fully fleshed out a lot of the campaign details.)

4. Not well known at all.  They kept themselves secret, having no other churches or other presence. The average citizen probably gave them very little thought, figuring that Uthol Inga simply had no worshippers.  Those with theological education -- most notably the Werthans -- believed that Uthol Inga betrayed the other Gods to the Adversary, and that worship of Her would be a terrible heresy.

5. The northern coast of Nahalm, across the Middle Sea from Harkran/Tal Hae to the north.  (Note: my plan is for Book 2 to feature full maps of Charagan and Kivia, drawn by an Actual Artist(tm).  I may even put them up on my website before Book 2 is released, once they're ready.)

6. I *think* he had been hired by Sagiro Emberleaf, but honestly I don't recall specifically who it was.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Iceborn

6. It was Parthol Runecarver, if I'm not mistaken.
Just finished reading your Story Hour(again) and I just wanted to say that even the mere idea of such a massive campaign inspired me greatly(even more the campaign itself!) and I have begun creating my own long-running game(stole some elements, like the archmage gathering the players and the idea of rewriting time) which is starting in 2 days.
Anyway, not to rattle on too much, I just wanted to say thank you for taking the effort to write down this amazing campaign. You're an awesome DM according to everything I've read, and I envy your players. I'm buying the book as soon as I can, and good luck with part 2!


----------



## ForceUser

Hello,

I'm currently plodding my way through my hard copy of _The Ventifact Colossus_ (slow reader), and enjoying it as an embellished retelling of the story hour I only partially read years ago. I'm fascinated as to what Mrs. Horn's character class might have been, whether she was a PC or an NPC, and whether or not she shows up again in some form or fashion. I suppose I'm hoping for her fate to be revealed as having significant meaning, rather than bad luck on the part of a low level player character, because I quite liked the character and feel that she disappeared far too soon from the narrative (though, like the rest of the Company, I am mystified as to why she was summoned in the first place). I'm about a third of the way through the volume and I am paying close attention to whether another companion shows up to replace her. 

I agree with your friends who told you to own the story as the product of an RPG. Personally, I am reading it for that reason. It's quite an accomplishment, I think, to spend a decade writing a story only to go back and turn it into a fantasy novel.

Warm regards,
ForceUser


----------



## Everett

I guess Sagiro may not see posts here for a while... looked back through the Story Hour today for the first time in about a year. It's as juicy as ever and the reader-chatter between me and others is really enjoyable to look back on too. 

Sagiro, think we'll see book 2 in 2017?


----------



## Markn

Thanks for the replies Sagiro!

You have no idea how eager I am for the maps of Charagan. I've been able to collect the old Harkran map but have had no luck on the Nahalm and the Lanei map. 

If anyone has them I would pay eternal gratitude for them.  . 

In the meantime I also eagerly await book 2 (and the maps within). 

One more question if I may, how much information did the average citizen know about the gods?  Was the Advesary myths well known?  I'm trying to get a sense of how ingrained into the culture the gods were.

Iceborn, you are correct.  It was Parthol. I found that answer not long after posting.


----------



## Everett

Markn said:


> One more question if I may, how much information did the average citizen know about the gods?  Was the Advesary myths well known?  I'm trying to get a sense of how ingrained into the culture the gods were.




Sagiro may correct me when he pops by, but I believe average citizens of Charagan were well enough aware of the pantheon of Gods that fought the Adversary -- children growing up learned the myth of the fleeing gods and the Adversary the same way everyone knows Judeo-Christian basics (Bible, Jesus et al) whether they subscribe or have anything to do with those religions. But to most on Charagan, the myths were just that. Not something known to be history. Folks may or may not believe in the Gods, but temples to Delioch, Ell and the others are public and spread through most major cities.


----------



## SolitonMan

Sagiro said:


> Best guess is that Book 2 will be out in early 2017, but don't quote me on that!




Hi Sagiro!  So how's the progress on The Crosser's Maze?  Remember when you said it would be out in - oh, wait.  Sorry about that!


----------



## Sagiro

SolitonMan said:


> Hi Sagiro!  So how's the progress on The Crosser's Maze?  Remember when you said it would be out in - oh, wait.  Sorry about that!




In theory, my editor should be delivering her edits within the week. Given the likely time it will take to incorporate those edits, then get the book proofread and formatted...let's say an August publication date would not be out of the question.  I'd ask you not to quote me on that, but you'd just ignore me.


----------



## Markn

Hey Sagiro,

Still looking forward to book 2.  Is it imminent?


----------



## Markn

(duplicate post)


----------



## Sagiro

Yes... for certain values of imminent.     I'll be sending the draft to my proofreaders within the week. They should take about three weeks, after which my formatter will need another two weeks to get the book into its final form.  My best guess now is an early October release.  The only possible stumbling block (besides technical problems with Amazon) is a delay in my cover art and maps.  (My wonderful artist, graphic novelist Gareth Hinds, has his own release coming out around the same time, and in addition his landlord recently sold his apartment out from under him necessitating a surprise move, so his schedule has been thrown off.)

As soon as the maps are finished, I plan to put them up on my website. I'll post a link to them here when that happens.

Thanks for the inquiry!


----------



## Ancalagon

Book 1 ordered on Amazon!

It's been a *long* time since I read this story hour, so I think this is going to be a great experience since I've forgotten a lot from it...


----------



## Ancalagon

This was quite the page turner - I read it over a single weekend.  Now I want more dang it


----------



## Sagiro

So glad to hear you enjoyed it!  

The good news for you is that Book 2 should be out in October, so you'll have much less of a wait than my readers who grabbed it 20 months ago.

Also, if you feel like leaving a review (which can be short!) on Amazon or Goodreads, I would be very much obliged.

Thanks!


----------



## SolitonMan

So I'm probably jumping the gun a bit, but I just received an email from Sagiro that The Crosser's Maze is available on Amazon:

The e-book link on Amazon (U.S.) is: http://a.co/63reRMA
The print book link on Amazon (U.S.) is: http://a.co/jkmoxdK

I got one copy of each - didn't want to wait for the physical copy to start!

So, I'll be busy for the next little while...  

Thanks Sagiro!


----------



## Ancalagon

Thanks for the update!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Sagiro

Thanks, SolitonMan!  I just came on here to announce that I had finally published The Crosser's Maze, but you've beaten me to my own punch!   I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## SolitonMan

Sagiro said:


> Thanks, SolitonMan!  I just came on here to announce that I had finally published The Crosser's Maze, but you've beaten me to my own punch!   I hope you enjoy it!




I DID enjoy it!  

I added a review to Amazon but kept it pretty short (for me).  I've really liked how the character development has continued, and I'm finding the uniqueness of each character's voice is conveyed with distinction.  By the time I was halfway through I guessed about where this book would end (in terms of the larger story), and I liked how it set the stage for the next volume (which is due out when, btw?).

Seriously Dorian, thank you.   I really appreciate the efforts you've made on this, after the amazing effort of recording and sharing the story hour in the first place!  I hope that your rewards ultimately transcend the time you've spent to share with so many people such a wonderful adventure.


----------



## Sagiro

Hooray!  I'm so glad you liked the book, and very appreciative that you left a review.  (Reviews are a big deal for self-published authors, since they can open doors for promotional opportunities down the line.)

Guess I'd better get cracking on Book 3!


----------



## carborundum

I've just bought it and got sucked right in. I'm sure the writing has improved, as I can't put the darn thing down! 
"Are you on your phone AGAIN?"
"I'm reading a book!"

Sent from my EVA-L09 using EN World mobile app


----------



## radich

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?226482-Sagiro-s-Story-Hour-The-FINAL-Adventures-of-Abernathy-s-Company-(FINISHED-7-3-14)&p=7271943&viewfull=1#post7271943


----------



## carborundum

Finished! I absolutely love what you did with it! It can't have been easy to go from high magic to this, and it worked. I don't miss the dramatic combats as the characters are so wonderful. It feels like your writing has really improved, though maybe I just forgot how good it was  
I loved the book, reviewed it suitably and can't wait for the next one 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Ancalagon

Book 2 is ordered


----------



## Sagiro

carborundum said:


> Finished! I absolutely love what you did with it! It can't have been easy to go from high magic to this, and it worked. I don't miss the dramatic combats as the characters are so wonderful. It feels like your writing has really improved, though maybe I just forgot how good it was
> I loved the book, reviewed it suitably and can't wait for the next one
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using EN World mobile app




So glad you enjoyed it! But I'm afraid waiting for the next one is mandatory, as I'm nowhere near done writing it.


----------



## carborundum

I think it's time to re-read the campaign 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using EN World mobile app


----------



## jmucchiello

How far into the story hour does book 1 and book 2 take you? (IOW, how many books will there be to complete the story hour?  )


----------



## Ancalagon

In the middle of reading the second book, greatly enjoying it.   It's been a long time since I read the campaign though... so I forget: what system were you using to run the game?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app


----------



## SolitonMan

jmucchiello said:


> How far into the story hour does book 1 and book 2 take you? (IOW, how many books will there be to complete the story hour?  )




I'd estimate the first two books cover about half of Part 1 of StevenAC's collected Story Hour PDFs.  Give or take a bit (not sure how much commentary is included in the PDFs).


----------



## remetagross

Just finished the whole campaign, after having discovered it in a GitP thread suggesting good campaign logs to read...
Well now I don't want to read anything else, because it most likely won't be as incredibly good as this one  once again, congrats Sagiro - you turned the fun at your table into an incredibly immersing and heartracing story for us all to read. And you stayed commited to your story hour for so long ^^ I for one particularly liked the lack of epilogue, after a second of disappointment; it really showed how all was said and done, and that the characters so seflessly sacrificed themselves to save Abernia that, as long as the world lives on, their fate does not really matter.


----------



## Sagiro

Ancalagon said:


> In the middle of reading the second book, greatly enjoying it.   It's been a long time since I read the campaign though... so I forget: what system were you using to run the game?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using EN World mobile app




Glad to hear you're enjoying the book! (And please consider leaving a review on Amazon/Goodreads when you're done.   ) The original campaign started in 2nd Edition D&D, moved through 3rd Edition, and finished up in 3.5E.

As of early February, I'm about 40% done with the first draft of Book 3.


----------



## Sagiro

jmucchiello said:


> How far into the story hour does book 1 and book 2 take you? (IOW, how many books will there be to complete the story hour?  )




The books don't map perfectly to the campaign, since I changed a bunch of stuff, dropped some side-quests, etc., but 

Book 1, The Ventifact Colossus, goes through (shockingly) the summoning of the eponymous beastie.
Book 2, The Crosser's Maze, covers the entire journey across Kivia to find (shockingly) the eponymous artifact.

[Warning: Spoilers ahoy in the following descriptions!)

Book 3, tentatively titled The Portal in the Woods, will cover the short period of time between the party's return to Charagan, and the Battle of Verdshane.
Book 4, tentatively titled The Infinite Tower, will be primarily about the journey into Het Branoi to retrieve the third Eye of Moirel.
Book 5, tentatively titled A Splinter in the Heart of the World, will be primarily about the party's journey into the subterranean depths of Spira to prevent the arrival of the Adversary.

There is, I'd estimate, about a 10% chance that either Book 4 or book 5 will be long enough that I'll have to split it into two volumes.  But right now I'd say 90% likely the series ends with five books.


----------



## darkhall-nestor

I read your fist book I enjoyed it.  looking forward to the next.

also are the Stats for the Null Shadows shared out somewhere?

thanks


----------



## Sagiro

Hey there!

It's difficult to tell from the way you phrased it, but in case you don't know: Book 2 -- The Crosser's Maze -- is already out and available on Amazon.

The stats for Null Shadows are included in StevenAC's PDF compilation of the Story Hour.  If you go here:

http://stevenac.net/sagiro/SH_Part_1.pdf

...and search for "Greater Null Shadow" (or just scroll to page 282) you'll see them written up. Note that this was many years ago, and so the stat block is a 3rd edition relic.


----------



## carborundum

That reminded me to go reread the whole SH. Ik currently up to page 397 of part one and loving it once again! The masterful juggling of plot threads and the occasional RB-ness (eg Farazil and Ernie's mom) is wonderful, and inspiring too! 
We've been playing published adventures for years now, due to jobs and kids, but I'm very tempted to get my own campaign together again. So thanks again, Sagiro! 

And male-Aravis seems weird now!


----------



## Teflonknight

I haven’t read this entire thread but I was curious about the reasons behind a couple of changes. 

1) Why did you choose for Mrs. Horn to remain dead and not be resurrected?

2) Why did you choose to make the entire party humans as opposed to the races they were in the story hour. 

Both books were good and I think you really hit your stride in book 2. I am rereading the story hour to fill the gap until book 3 comes out next year.


----------



## Sagiro

Hey there, *Teflonknight*! 

First off, for your benefit and that of anyone else still following this thread: I've just today put up on my website chapter-by-chapter summaries of The Ventifact Colossus and The Crosser's Maze. That way, when book 3 comes out, readers who don't have the time to go back and re-read the earlier books can catch themselves up in about 45-60 minutes. 

https://dorianhart.com/the-ventifact-colossus-in-20-minutes/
https://dorianhart.com/the-crossers-maze-in-half-an-hour/

To answer your questions:

1) This one has a two-part answer:  a) Resurrection isn't a standard part of how the world works. Its existence would have been a can of worms I didn't want to open. b) As you may guess from the epilogue of The Crosser's Maze, Mrs. Horn's role in the series is not over, not by a long shot.

2) Similarly, the existence of classic D&D races was a can-of-worms decision. Having elves and dwarves and halflings would have necessitated (IMHO) a lot of cultural and political explanations and setting-work not central to my vision of the series.  Also, while I'm happy that my books have a "D&D" feel, I think having races right out of the PH might have gone a bit too far in that direction.  

Glad you're enjoying the books!  I've finished the initial draft and revisions of Book 3 ("The Greatwood Portal") and am about to send it out to my team of readers.


----------



## Teflonknight

Quick question: I noticed while reading the campaign write up again that it is revealed that the emperor allowed himself to be banished. Did you ever reveal why?


----------



## Sagiro

I don't think I ever explicitly revealed it, but in my mind, it was because he knew his banishment was inevitable, and he wanted to go on his own terms, taking as much of his strength/magic/power with him as possible. It was a bit hand-wavy, admittedly.


----------



## SolitonMan

I'm reading the collected story hour again, and I'm wondering, Sagiro, if you had planned out what the party would have found had they left the Slice in which they met the Solfar and investigated the place from which the Screel came.  If so, what was it?


----------



## Everett

Last time I posted in this thread was 2 and 1/2 years ago; the campaign ended more than 5 years ago. Unreal.

Sagiro, where's book 3 at? What with George RR Martin making noises about never finishing his series I guess I just wanted to touch in here. 

Not that you're George RR Martin. For one you're not likely to die inside a decade. But still and all. I just want an epic spell that gives me Sagiro's world back in my life for a bit.


----------



## SolitonMan

Everett said:


> Sagiro, where's book 3 at? What with George RR Martin making noises about never finishing his series I guess I just wanted to touch in here.




I received an email with a link to pre-order the Kindle edition - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07V8RHCBL


----------



## SolitonMan

SolitonMan said:


> I received an email with a link to pre-order the Kindle edition - Amazon.com: The Greatwood Portal (The Heroes of Spira Book 3) eBook: Dorian Hart: Kindle Store



Finished it! I have to say, the novels just keep getting better and better.  Character development is fabulous, and having read the SH many times, I like the little foreshadowing items I see, as well as twists that are brand new.  Highly recommended!


----------



## Ancalagon

SolitonMan said:


> Finished it! I have to say, the novels just keep getting better and better.  Character development is fabulous, and having read the SH many times, I like the little foreshadowing items I see, as well as twists that are brand new.  Highly recommended!




Thanks for the post, I had forgotten about this.  Time to place an order...


----------



## carborundum

Pancake Day bump! How are things, Sagiro? It's almost time for me to re-read the whole thing


----------



## Ancalagon

Ah yes - I loved the third book!  Hoping the sequel is going well


----------



## Piratecat

I think he just hit 100,000 words! AND did something awful to Dranko. again.  _sniff_


----------



## SolitonMan

You know, it feels like a prolonged isolation might be a good time to do a re-read of the story.  Followed by a re-read of the books.  Yes, that seems like just the thing...


----------



## carborundum

I've just finished rereading Shemeska's Planescape SH so that's a great idea. I also want to re-read PC's - the whole invisible giant black pudding thing 
Spoiled for choice!


----------



## carborundum

Whooo! Just got a mail saying book 4 is on the way


----------



## SolitonMan

carborundum said:


> Whooo! Just got a mail saying book 4 is on the way



Yeah, that was some great news!


----------



## Solarious

Hmn. The old web page for Sagiro's collected SH has recently went down; the domain name expired, apparently. Anyone have Part 4 available? I sorta have it, but it's incomplete and missing the big finale.


----------



## carborundum

I do, just finished re-reading the lot after the new book. How to get it to you - Dropbox link? Or spell out your email address?


----------



## Sagiro

carborundum said:


> I do, just finished re-reading the lot after the new book. How to get it to you - Dropbox link? Or spell out your email address?



Ooooh... any chance I could get a copy as well? I'm just about to hit a place in the first draft of book 5 where I was planning on using it for research!  If it's small enough to e-mail, I'm at dorian //dot// hart //at// comcast //dot// net.  Thanks!


----------



## Solarious

Dropbox link would be ideal, thank you.


----------



## carborundum

Glad to help! Here's the link: The Compleat Sagiro's Story Hour
let me know if it works


----------



## Solarious

It worked just fine, thanks!


----------

